# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  psiholog za velike odbijače dohrane

## mamitzi

molila bih vas za pomoć - znate li u zg psihologa koji se bavi s problematičnim nejedačima?
već deset godina, otkad smo počeli s dohranom, filip nas izluđuje. jede samo nekoliko namirnica, neku hranu ne može vidjeti ili nanjušiti (odlazi na dvorište dok mi jedemo), ako ga silimo da jede naše obroke neće pod cjenu da ne jede ništa i sjedi za stolom i plače satima, ako je negdje gdje nema ništa za njega trpi glad (zna da ga glava i trbuh bole od gladi, ali ne posustaje).
kad je bio star između 4 i 7 godina odlazili smo gastroeneterologici zbog problema s kakanjem, i u to vrijeme nije imao nikakvih zdravstvenih problema (nekakanje i nejelo bilo je samo psihičke naravi).
voljela bih ga odvesti na neki pregled, ili u neku grupu koja se bori s takvim problemima, bilo gdje... jer se jako bojim da će mu se takav način prehrane uskoro osvetiti. 
inače je krupan desetogodišnjak (150cm, 36kg), bavi se nogometom, izvrstan je učenik, rijetko bolestan - sve prosječno i normalno, osim tog odbijanja većine namirnica.
razmišljam da pokušam uzeti godišnji, poslati muža i kćer negdje daleko i s njim doma se zatvoriti dok ne vidim  hoće li pojesti neko jelo koje mu nije fino (ovako u našem svakodnevnom životu ako ja ne dam npr. kruh (to mu je omiljeno jelo) uvijek može izići s psom i kupiti pecivo, ili negdje u sobi iskopati keks kad muž i ja odemo na posao) -  samo se bojim da netko ne bi preživio.

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

pratim

----------


## sirius

Dosla sam pratiti.  :Smile: 
Inace bila je ljetos zanimljiv dokumentarac na ovu temu, moram probati naci.
Hrana ne bi trebala biti bojno polje i strah od odredene hrane kod neke djece je stvaran.
M. ima skoro 13 godina i isti problem kao i vas.

----------


## Bubica

osim što ga je komplicirano hraniti, koja je posljedica takvog njegovog ponašanja? zdravlje? krvna slika? da li se izgladnjuje ili bi se bez problema najeo onog što voli?

na Rebru ima dječja endokrinologija, ima tamo i psiholog. Možeš se naručiti, čisto da vidiš što će ti oni reći...

----------


## spajalica

mamitzi, znam sve probleme.
znas da je i moj necak *bio* slican. ali ne pratim. vec se tjeram napisati post, ne bi li se sjetila pitati sestru kako su oni uspjeli.
jedan od prijedloga je da mozda zejedno kuhate. da mu das da sam isprobava namirnice i zacine.
ne mislim da mu gurnes paradajz pod nos ili lubenicu (ako se dobro sjecam)
o psiholozima nemam pojma. 
i jos da se mozda vratiti na gastro. jer ako mu se riga na paradjaz mozda ima nekog razloga.

----------


## sirius

Ja sam digla ruke.
ali doslovno. I odlucila sam mu servirati samo hranu koju jede.
to zapravo nije i tako malo, i solidno je uravnotezeno ako se gleda zastupljenost makronutrijenata.
Da, dosadno je i ogranicavajuce. Npr. on ne bi pojeo cijeli dan nista u gostima ako mu hrana nije pripremljena ncin kao i kod kuce. Niti bi u hotelu okusio nepoznatu hranu, radije bi bio gladan ili zivio na kruhu.
Povrce ne jede nikakvo osim spinata na mlijeku i mahuna u sezoni sa mrvicama. 
Prije mjesec dana je poceo jesti banane nakon dobrih 6-7 godina.
isto tako je nakon dugo vremena pojeo mrkvu kuhanu na pari.
uglavnom, ne silim. I ne obracam paznju. Trudim se da je koliko toliko uravnotezeno i da je dovoljna kolicina jer je premrsav i na rubu anemije.

----------


## Jurana

Podsjetilo me na ovu temu:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82673-S...der?highlight=

Kako misliš da će mu se način prehrane osvetiti?




> Hrana ne bi trebala biti bojno polje i strah od odredene hrane kod neke djece je stvaran.


S ovim se slažem.

----------


## Deaedi

A da napravite test intolerancije na hranu? Mojoj kumi je test pokazao da u stvari ne podnosi vecinu namirnica koje ionako nije voljela jesti.Mozda organizam jednostavno zeli samo onu hranu koja mu odgovara.

----------


## Sirius Black

> i s njim doma se zatvoriti dok ne vidim  hoće li pojesti neko jelo koje mu nije fino  -  samo se bojim da netko ne bi preživio.


neće pojesti, vodit ćeš ga na infuziju  :Razz: 

ja imam slični "problem", ali to ne bih nazvala problemom u normalnoj životnoj situaciji kad kombinacijom razne hrane možeš dobiti sve što ti je potrebno i možeš izbjeći hranu koja ti ne paše

i mislim da prisiljavanje nekog da pojede ono kaj mu ne paše je jako okrutno

----------


## Idnom

Mara Vukadin, psihologinja u Klaicevoj se bavi teskocama i poremecajima hranjenja.

----------


## spajalica

Zurila na engleski pa nisam napisala. Niu ludilu nemoj ostati s njim sama doma i povesti rat. Zavrsit ces ga i prije prve bitke.

----------


## Beti3

Nemoj dijete tjerati da jede ono što ne voli!!

Hrana je užitak, a ne muka. Oko hrane se ne vodi rat.

Odrasla sam na 3-4 vrste hrane. Malo. pomalo, tijekom dvadesetih i tridesetih godina života proširila sam repertoar   :Smile:  . No, nema ni najmanje šanse da pojedem išta što ne volim. Zašto bih?

Ako hoće svaki dan isto, neka jede svaki dan isto. Jednu vrstu voća, jednu vrstu povrća ( sirovo ili kuhano, nebitno), neke ugljikohidrate, ako hoće meso, ako ne, sir ili jaje. Toliko je u životu važnije da je zadovoljan sa životom nego da jede ono što ti hoćeš-

Svako jutro od kad pamtim jedem isto. Tost ( točno određenu vrstu), tilzit od vindije tanko rezan i nes sa kapljicom mlijeka. I NIKAD mi ne dojadi. Tako da posve razumijem djecu i odrasle koji jedu samo neka jela.

Daj djetetu mira, neka jede što želi.

Ja mojima svakome kuham ili spremam svoju hranu, jer znam kako je kad ti daju ono što ti nije fino, na što ti se želudac okreće, što ti smrdi...

----------


## Deaedi

> Ja mojima svakome kuham ili spremam svoju hranu, jer znam kako je kad ti daju ono što ti nije fino, na što ti se želudac okreće, što ti smrdi...


Svaka cast! Kako samo stignes? Ja kad dodjem doma u 18h i ceka me jos kuhanje, kucanski poslovi, djeca i muz, obicno skuham 1 jelo za 2 dana, za sve, nema sanse da kuham vise jela. Ok, jedino ako sam na godisnjem, vikendom ili dok sam bila na porodiljnom doma, onda sam vise kuhala.

----------


## trampolina

Potpis beti3, od a do ž.

Hrana nije stvar oko koje ću ratovati. Pratim količinu kod ovog mršavog, kod punašnih ni to.

Ja sam osoba kojoj hrana predstavlja emocionalni doživljaj, nema šanse da to priuštim svojoj djeci.

----------


## bfamily

mamitzi, što ti sin jede? 

Ja ti samo mogu reći da suosjećam iako je moj još mali, ali sve me strah da to ne jedenje neće samo tako prerasti.
Pisala sam na drugoj temi jučer http://forum.roda.hr/threads/82673-S...disorder/page4 

Kuhamo obavezno posebno za njega, ne mogu drugačije. Nema što nismo probali, pustiti ga pa kad ogladni će jesti (nikad više  :Crying or Very sad:  ), podmićivanja, ucjene, ignorirati neko vrijeme ali mene to jako muči što on jede toliko ne zdravo.
Ne bi se ja uopće opterećivala da on hoće jesti meso, mlijeko, ribu, blitvu ali on jede većinom ugljikohidrate i ozbiljno me strah za njegovo zdravlje kao i tebe mamitzi.

Gledala sam taj dokumentarac i to je bio prvi put da sam bila sretna koliko raznovrsno Noa jede  :Rolling Eyes:  ali nisam skužila da se radi o poremećaju i da bi on uopće mogao to imati.

----------


## sirius

Bfamily, meni je pomoglo opustiti se tek kad sam sam pocela proucavati fitness jelovnike i filmove o tome na youtubu.
Zasto? 
Upravo zbog toga sto sam shvatila da ti ljudi imaju izuzetno ogranicen jelovnik vlastitim izborom , a ipak izbalansiran.
Znaci , sto on jede od hrane ? 
Smjestiti cemo to u kategorije pa ti mozda bude lakse.

----------


## jelena.O

ja sam od onih koja ne kuha posebno za nekog ko ne želi jest nekaj, uvijek se nađe nekaj od onih drugih kaj taj netko hoće i želi pojesti.
A pošto imam alergičare kuham za onoga koji ima najviše problema, a drugima dodam usput još dodataka koji se ne kuhaju ili minimalno kuhaju tipa jogurt, sir, tjesto, krumpir

usput moja klinka ne želi ni pogledati kelj, blitvu jako voli, mali klinac jhako voli zeleno, jako često skuham mu kelj na lešo u listovima u zadnje vrijeme je i klinka počela malom to ćerupat

----------


## bfamily

Kopiram sa one druge teme di sam pisala

Njegova prehrana se sastoji od 5 kuhanih namirnica
Riža (na bijelo)
Palenta (bez ičeg)
Krumpir prženi
Tjestenina (isto bez ikakvog preljeva i sl)
i Jaje (samo bijelo) - ovo je najzdravije što pojede

Dukatino, kruh i maslac, čokolada, kroasan/krafna, rijetko kad banana i jabuka

I to je to, ništa više on ne stavi usta  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

i ja preporučujem Maru Vukadin iz Klaićeve

----------


## bfamily

Ne radi se da on ne želi neku hranu, on ne želi većinu toga. Ono što mi jedemo njemu se gadi, izaziva povraćanje kad vidi na stolu...
Mala mi je pravi gurman, obožava finu hranu, ali ništa od toga ne djeluje na njega. On će ili jesti ovih par narmirnica ili biti gladan danima

----------


## sirius

> Kopiram sa one druge teme di sam pisala
> 
> Njegova prehrana se sastoji od 5 kuhanih namirnica
> Riža (na bijelo)
> Palenta (bez ičeg)
> Krumpir prženi
> Tjestenina (isto bez ikakvog preljeva i sl)
> i Jaje (samo bijelo) - ovo je najzdravije što pojede
> 
> ...


Eto , nije tako strasno.
imas ugljikohidrate i proteine ( jaje , dukatino)
probaj masnoce ubaciti u rizu i zgance, to se nece osjetiti na okusu.
kakva je krvna slika? Obzirom da ne jede meso niti zumanjak?
voce ipak jede , ali malo. Tu bi pomogao multivitamin.

----------


## sirius

> Ne radi se da on ne želi neku hranu, on ne želi većinu toga. Ono što mi jedemo njemu se gadi, izaziva povraćanje kad vidi na stolu...
> Mala mi je pravi gurman, obožava finu hranu, ali ništa od toga ne djeluje na njega. On će ili jesti ovih par narmirnica ili biti gladan danima


Ja te kuzim . On zapravo ima strah od hrane. To ne ide nikakvom silom.

----------


## Roko_mama

Kod moje 7. godišnjakinje isti problem jede par vrsta hrane, ako neko jede nešto što ona ne voli i njoj smrdi, bježi iz prostorije, u Hotelu nam se desilo da je plačući izašla iz restorana za vrijeme doručka jer joj je bilo previše izbora i previše  mirisa, a bilo je doista svega, čak i onog što ona inače jede.    Od kad je krenula u školu situacija se malo popravila, više jede, ali i dalje samo ono što ona hoće. Mi smo k tome imali i zdravstvenih problema, non stop je bila bolesna dok nismo izvadili mandule, k tome i VUR, i bilo mi je bitno bildat imunitet. Isto tako je imala period kad je povraćala skoro svaki dan i više nema šanse da pojede hranu od koje si je ona zafiksirala da je povraćala. Tako više neće okusit mlijeko, od mliječnog jede samo voćne jogurte i tu i tamo šniticu sira.  Naša sreća je što je ona po doktorima "pozitivno izbirljiva" jede bistru juhu skoro svaki dan, voće sve, zelje salatu, a odrasla je na pilećim nogicama (jedino meso koje je jela 5 godina) i sada na pohanim pilećim krilcima.  Ali nama se javlja problem kad treba ić na izlet sa školom jer ona ne jede gdje jede puno djece jer joj se to gadi, sendviče ne jede, zadnji put je doslovce natašte se vratila s izleta u 3 popodne. Ali evo, od kad je izvadila mandule je zdrava, pa mi je bar s te strane ok.

----------


## bfamily

Stavim mu maslinovog ulja kad kuham rižu i palentu. Multivitamini mu dajem i imunoglukan jer je često bolestan.
Krvna slika mu je ok, željezo mu je uvijek u granicama normale.
Jedino što je jako sitan, a mislim da je to baš zbog prehrane.

----------


## Lili75

ajme cure suosjećam....i moji brljave s hranom mali voli jedno malena drugo al nam je izbor namirnica puno puno veći i uvijek se da nešto iskombinirat.
Brien me što mali ne voli baš povrće. Voće sve al povrće, čim vidi zelenu boju uh.....jede od povrća jedino grah i nekad mahune.

----------


## Lili75

> Stavim mu maslinovog ulja kad kuham rižu i palentu. Multivitamini mu dajem i imunoglukan jer je često bolestan.
> Krvna slika mu je ok, željezo mu je uvijek u granicama normale.
> Jedino što je jako sitan, a mislim da je to baš zbog prehrane.


šta ne bi bilo dobro da staviš i maslaca kad radiš rižu? Moja kćer ne voli umake po riži (u trenutnoj fazi) al zato voli maslonovo pa dodat kiselo vrhnje i naribat sira preko.Možda nešto od tih dodataka koji nisu uobičajeni i ne padaju nam na pamet.

----------


## jelena.O

zakaj ne bi bili uobičajeni, ja svojima ponudim uvijek ulje za prek nećega, klinac većinom i uzme. Veći vole ak ima vrhnja, dobro oni smiju vrhnje, a vole i senf.  Klinka si voli umakati u ulje, mast.

----------


## majola

Da se i mi prijavimo, pet i pol godina, jako izbrljiv, glad je tu ali malo namirnica jede. Njegov je najveci problem sto je jako gadljiv ne samo na hranu nego na jos mnogo toga... trenutno mu se dize zeludac na koru kruha, pogotovo ako je malo tamnija, "zagorjela". Nezeli probati nove namirnice...
tjesim se da je to kod nas genetski, ima nas hrpa izbrljivih u siroj obitelji, mene ukljuceno. Kao djete isto nisam nista jela, pomalo sam probala nove stvari, ali je trebalo puuuno mirisanja i malih pokusaja. 
Nudim mu stalno novo nebi li kod njega taj proces ubrzala, ali slabo napredujemo. 
Silom dobijemo samo povracanje, tako da smo to odavno izbacili

mene bi zanimsla ta dr sto je preporucate, ako netko moze napisati svoje iskustvo odnosno proceduru. Voljela bi ga odvesti negdje zbog te njegove gadljivosti ( povraca kad vidi snijeg) ali smo mi daleko od zagreba tako da nebi bas bili u mogucnosti stalno dolaziti na terapiju i sl.

----------


## čokolada

Imaju li ti problemi veze s poteškoćama sa senzornom integracijom? Moja je isto jako slabo i ograničeno jela (meso, tijesto, krumpir) do polaganog dolaska puberteta, a sad od jeseni baš promjena. Jede i više i raznolikije. Inače ne podnosi ništa što ima koru, kožicu ili opnu: kora kruha, grah, leća, svo voće koje se ne guli.

----------


## bfamily

> šta ne bi bilo dobro da staviš i maslaca kad radiš rižu? Moja kćer ne voli umake po riži (u trenutnoj fazi) al zato voli maslonovo pa dodat kiselo vrhnje i naribat sira preko.Možda nešto od tih dodataka koji nisu uobičajeni i ne padaju nam na pamet.


Maslac je jeo na kruh, jedno vrijeme je to bilo jedino što bi jeo, sad je prešao na margo a maslac ne želi ni pomirisati. 
Ako on vidi ili okusi ikakvu razliku, odbija jesti a to ne smijem dozvoliti jer me strah ne ne izbaci nešto od tih par namirnica koje jede.
Jednom mu je baka napravila rižu s mrvicu vegete, riži su naravno bili malo žuti i ni pod razno ih nije htio kušati.
On neće baš ništa novog da kuša, a i mi mu više toliko ni ne nudimo, znam da je to pogrešno ali što da vam kažem, imali smo grozne trenutke, bilo je vremena kad sam bila sretna jer je barem pojeo nekoliko smokića u cijeli dan, doduše onda je dojio pa je to olakšavalo cjelu situaciju

----------


## majola

I meni se cini da je tu senzorna integracija u igri, alinemam pojma kako da mu pomognem, osim probati ga pomalo navikavati na novo

----------


## Charlie

Da se i ja javim. Moja 2,5 godisnjakinja jede svojevoljno samo:
Tijesto bez umaka (iako u vrticu pojede i s pestom i paradajzom u tragovima...)
Bijelu rizu (uspijevam prosvercati naribanu tikvicu)
Bijelo od jajeta
Kruh i sl.
Meso samo ako je pohano, par zalogaja, ako i to
Cokolino (jedino mlijeko koje hoce je u cokolinu)
Jabuku ponekad
Sirovu mrkvu
Grozdjice
Smiksano voce uz negodovanje ipak pojede.
Pije samo vodu.

Dojena je do 2g i tad je krvna slika bila dobra. 

Sram me ali ja joj svakih par dana smiksam povrce samo ili s mesom i kombinacijom mita/ucjene/prisile natjeram da pojede 10 zlica.

Spremam se popricati s pedijatricom ali bas me zanima i vase misljenje. Strah me silnih ugljikohidrata i manjka vitamina  :Sad:  Ona nije cesto bolesna, nije mrsava ni debela, stolica uredna. Ali dugorocno to ne moze biti dobro...

----------


## Blekonja

ooooo kako znam kako vam je samo ja imam malu prd*lju od 16 mj. i moram ovo pratiti  :Undecided:

----------


## Blekonja

ma eto i da vas ovdje pitam nešto što me muči već duuugo dugo vezano za njeno nejelo, ona i dalje sisa, ali to znači sisanje u pravom smislu riječi, znači 100 puta dnevno po 2-3-5 minuta, ne smijem sjesti na trosjed eto je tapa-tapa "mama sika, mama sika" i ne staje dok se ne prišteka

jel razlog njenog odbijanja može biti upravo to što puno puta sisa i što joj se tako smanjuje potreba za drugom hranom, tj. napuni joj se želučić!

----------


## jelena.O

naravno

----------


## bfamily

Moze biti. I ja sam mislila da je to razlog, no s druge strane nisam htjela prestati dojiti jer je to bilo najhranjivije sto je dobivao.
Dojenje nas nebrojeno puta spasilo kod viroza i temperatura od dehidracije, kada danima nista nebi htio staviti u ista.
Nakon prestanka dojenja s pune 3 godine, naravno nista se nije promjenilo.

----------


## bfamily

Charlie, znam da nije neka utjeha ali barem ti jede to smiksano, jos i meso i razno povrce.....
Jeli ti ikad jela vise namirnica od sad nabrojenih? Mislim, dali to sad trenutno strajka ili

----------


## orange80

moji moraju jesti sve, kao što sam i ja morala jesti sve.

normalno da onog što baš ne vole ne moraju pojesti puno, ali moraju barem nešto.

postigli smo to na način da sam im oduvijek trubila činjenicu da bi čovjek bio
zdrav mora jesti sve, kao što je i meni mama trubila.

negodovali su kad su bili jako mali, ali su morali sjediti za stolom dok ne bi barem malo pojeli.
na taj su se način valjda navikli na svu hranu (dakle i na iznutrice, mekušce, svo povrće i sl.).
od cca 3-ce godine više nema negodovanja. sto više vole - više pojedu, što manje - manje.

super je što je i mm iz obitelji u kojoj se jede sve pa se djeca uopće ne susreću sa postojanjem mogućnosti
da se nešto ne voli.
i sa prijateljima oko mene i njihovom djecom je uglavnom tako.

----------


## sirius

> moji moraju jesti sve, kao što sam i ja morala jesti sve.
> 
> normalno da onog što baš ne vole ne moraju pojesti puno, ali moraju barem nešto.
> 
> postigli smo to na način da sam im oduvijek trubila činjenicu da bi čovjek bio
> zdrav mora jesti sve, kao što je i meni mama trubila.
> 
> negodovali su kad su bili jako mali, ali su morali sjediti za stolom dok ne bi barem malo pojeli.
> na taj su se način valjda navikli na svu hranu (dakle i na iznutrice, mekušce, svo povrće i sl.).
> ...



Ali tvoja djeca nemaju problem.
To nije stvar odgoja i principa, nego stvarni poremecaj . Kad iza druge-trece godine ostane strah od odredene vrste hrane ( i uopce probanja iste). Takvo dijete ima simptome prave anksioznosti kada ga se prisiljva da jede nesto sto ne zeli. Jedini nacin je pokusavati utjecati da on sam odluci da ce nesto probati bez pritiska i straha.

----------


## sirius

> ma eto i da vas ovdje pitam nešto što me muči već duuugo dugo vezano za njeno nejelo, ona i dalje sisa, ali to znači sisanje u pravom smislu riječi, znači 100 puta dnevno po 2-3-5 minuta, ne smijem sjesti na trosjed eto je tapa-tapa "mama sika, mama sika" i ne staje dok se ne prišteka
> 
> jel razlog njenog odbijanja može biti upravo to što puno puta sisa i što joj se tako smanjuje potreba za drugom hranom, tj. napuni joj se želučić!


To je jos malo  dijete i nema govora o poremecaju.
u vasem slucaju bi smanjivanje broja podoja vjerojatno pomoglo da pokusa jesti vise dohranu ( tj. normalnu hranu).

----------


## bfamily

> Ali tvoja djeca nemaju problem.
> To nije stvar odgoja i principa, nego stvarni poremecaj . Kad iza druge-trece godine ostane strah od odredene vrste hrane ( i uopce probanja iste). Takvo dijete ima simptome prave anksioznosti kada ga se prisiljva da jede nesto sto ne zeli. Jedini nacin je pokusavati utjecati da on sam odluci da ce nesto probati bez pritiska i straha.


Baš tako. I ja sam prije govorila da nikad nebi dopuštala djetetu da određuje što će jesti, nego što je za ručak to se jede i gotovo.
Lako mi je bilo govoriti kad je moja curica jela sve, i nisam kužila da tome nisam previše ja zaslužna nego je ona sama po sebi voljela jesti.
Kako se kaže, vratilo mi se kao bumerang u glavu ta moja izjava. 
Tko nije probao nezna kakva je to muka.

----------


## bfamily

> Imaju li ti problemi veze s poteškoćama sa senzornom integracijom? Moja je isto jako slabo i ograničeno jela (meso, tijesto, krumpir) do polaganog dolaska puberteta, a sad od jeseni baš promjena. Jede i više i raznolikije. Inače ne podnosi ništa što ima koru, kožicu ili opnu: kora kruha, grah, leća, svo voće koje se ne guli.


Stvarno ne znam ništa o tome, evo upravo guglala da vidim o čemu se radi.
Jeli tko zna kako se vidi dali dijete ima problema u tom području?

----------


## Charlie

Bfamily, je, jela je kao manja vise voca, npr. obozavala je s godinu dana borovnice, sipak, marelice, breskve. Iduce ljeto ni da bi probala. Znala je pojesti komadic pizze sa sunkom i sirom nekad, ali u zadnje vrijeme samo koricu. Pitanje je koliko ima smisla to moje miksano, ja sam vec par puta prestala i mislila, sta bude, bit ce; pocet ce jest. Pa se vratila u ocaju bar na to, iako znam da vjerojatno ne radim dobro  :Sad:

----------


## mamitzi

hvala na informaciji za psihologicu u klaićevoj. obzirom da mi više nismo kod pedijttra nego obiteljskog liječnika, što mislite je li moguće da mi on napiše uputnicu za točno određenu osobu u klaićevoj?

pokušati ću pobrojati što filip jede i biti će jasnije zašto je to čudno: povrće ne jede (osim malo krumpira +mrkva pirea, vodicu od mahuna s krumpirom iz mahuna, tako i grašak vodicu, ponekad malo špinata s mlijekom, ali svaki put borba), bistru juhu bez ičeg (nekoliko rezanaca ili slova smiju pobjeći), ribu: pastrvu  ili malo bijele morske ribe, voće: mandarina, naranča, banana, jagode u proljeće (ali ne svaki dan), meso: bolonjez, lazamnje, ćufte. 

ono što voli: kruh, peciva, lisnato, pohanu ili naglo pečenu piletinu, pečeni batak sa placa, tople sendviče s dvije određene salame i jednim određenim sirom, palačinke, tortu zahericu ili hopla kocke, jednu vrstu čokoladnih kuglica, vruću čokoladu, kraš ekspres, sladoled, čokoladu za kuhanje, biskvitne kolače.

gadljiv je na lubenicu, krastavce, paradajz, salate sa octom i sl. salate.
 često proba kekse ili čokoladu ili kolač (to je spreman probati) i kaže da mu nije fino. 
moj tata mu je nudio sto kuna da pojede malo variva i nije htio. jednom je za deset kuna gricnuo jabuku i vratio deset kuna jer je bila pregozna. jedini put kad je obećao popustiti i to stvarno učino je put u gardaland gdje je pojeo za večeru tjesto sa šalšom i pečeno meso sa kruhom, te za doručak mramorni kolač.

ma, čudan je i jako sam tužna.
trenutno ima tešku crijevnu virozu i sramim se što ga ovako ogovaram dok iznemogao spava.

----------


## enela

mamitzi, ali ja mislim da to nije tak malo namirnica. Ja bi ga pustila da jede to sto voli.
Povrce je malo skakljivo, ali barem jede voce.

----------


## Beti3

mamitzi, da moja jede toliko vrste hrane kao tvoj sin, ja bih uzbrdo preskakala Trsačke škale  :Smile:  .

Ovo što tvoj sin jede je dovoljno raznovrsno, samo tebi vjerojatno dosadno i naporno pripremati, no to nije njegov problem  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

hvala enela i beti, prave ste prijateljice.
osim povrća i nije strašno, samo traje 10 godina i često se vrati s mjesta gdje ništa nije okusio ili dovede svačiju baku na rub suza.
zaboravila sam i njegov omiljeni kolač: mađaricu koju radi spajalica (moju ponekad proba, ponekad i jede, ali uvijek kaže: tvoja imenjakinja za 10, a a ti mama skoro 6 ili skoro 4 ili  čak +1)

----------


## enela

oprosti ako si moj post shvatila kao provokaciju, to mi stvarno nije bila namjera.

----------


## bfamily

mamitzi, kao što su ti već rekle, meni je to raznoliko, bila bi presretna da Noa jede sve što si nabrojila.
Znam da te vjerovatno izjeda što neće sve ostalo, ali pročitaj svoj popis ponovno, vidiš koliko voća pojede, pa i povrća pa makar bila vodica.

----------


## sirius

Mamitzi, ne samo da on jede prilicno saroliko za jednog izbirljivca , nego uz nagovor ponekad i proba nesto novo.
To je dobar znak, i vjerojatno ce sa vremenom njegov otpor malo popustiti.
Dok odseli od kuce sigurno ce jesti jos dvije vrste povrca i tri vrste voca. :Grin:

----------


## Sirius Black

Ako je spreman bar malo probati nešto novo, možda će s vremenom proširiti listu namirnica, ovo ne izgleda tak malo. Ja svakih par godina probam masline, ali još su mi bljak  :Laughing: 

Kaj se tiče jabuka, bilo bi dobro da proba više vrsta. Moji doma imaju puno vrsta jabuka, i cure vole različite. Starija voli kiselije tipa granny smith, a mala slađe. Da starijoj ponudim deset vrsta jabuka, neke bi joj bile prefine, a neke odvratne.

----------


## pikula

moram reći da sam ja svojeg izborljivca natjerala da jede i sad nakon god mislim da sam dobro napravila.
od druge do četvrte godine sužavao je jelovnik dok nismo ostali na točno određenim teksturama, bojama i okusima u koje sam ja pokušavala ugurati sve prehramb.skupine sve teže. Onda je pedica rekla da ako od voća i povrća jede samo škrobno: delišes, jabuke, banane, krumpir da će morati uzimati multivitamine i da će ga slati na pretrage. Uglavnom ja sam presjekla i uvela pravilo da mora probati. Griz ili dva i progutati. Ako mu nije fino ne mora jesti. Zabranila sam promatranje i analiziranje, pipkanje i šnjofanje. Sam je morao zalogaj u usta i progutati. Sve na što nije doslovno povratio ponudila sam mu opet za par dana. Nekad uz nagrade, nekad kazne, ali ključna taktika je bila blitzkrieg. Ne dozvoliti da se sve lampice u vezi s hranom upale.Beznajave što ćemo jesti. Samo na tanjur mikrozalogaj i izvoli brojim do tri, u pripremi čaša vode, kruh, sve što treba da ublaži aftertaste. 
mikrokoracima došli smo do toga da je naučio da njegove brije nisu tako jako važne i da se daju zaobići. Vrhunac sreće je bio kad je otkrio da dlakava i pikava malina s puno koštica ima super okus, skakao je od sreće kao da je pobijedio na olimpijadi. i je :Smile:  sam sebe.
recentna pobjeda je da je u školi počeo jesti voćnu užinu: neoguljenu jabuku za sad, kad dođemo do toga sam oguli bananu slavimo.
Neke stvari su se i nama potvrdile na testiranjima, intolerancija na salicilate i očito djeca osjećaju što im smeta. Bogu hvala i to je iza nas. Jede i visoku kategoriju tipa cimet i ništa. 
Bavljenje intenzivnim sportom na otvorenom je dosta pomoglo kod svih njegovih preosjetljivosti.
Tako da kod nas pali nježno i kreativno, ali ipak navikavanje i navikavanje postupno i informirano, ali odlučno

----------


## Blekonja

> To je jos malo  dijete i nema govora o poremecaju.
> u vasem slucaju bi smanjivanje broja podoja vjerojatno pomoglo da pokusa jesti vise dohranu ( tj. normalnu hranu).



ma da jasno mi je da je još mala što se tiče poremećaja, ali kako joj objasniti da je sisala ima 15-20 min i da sad sljedeće što treba jesti je druga hrana, a ne sisa....a kad ja kažem nema sike i pokušam se dignuti i otići to je drama .... (neće biti druge nema mi sjedanja nigdje cijeli dan  :Sad:  )

----------


## sirius

> ma da jasno mi je da je još mala što se tiče poremećaja, ali kako joj objasniti da je sisala ima 15-20 min i da sad sljedeće što treba jesti je druga hrana, a ne sisa....a kad ja kažem nema sike i pokušam se dignuti i otići to je drama .... (neće biti druge nema mi sjedanja nigdje cijeli dan  )


Tu nije problem u dojenju nego u postavljanju granica. Dijete od 16 mj nije vise novorodence da mora dojiti non stop, a ti imas pravo reci " ne" da ne zelis dojiti svaki put kad sjednes na stolac. Pozrebu za zabavom, paznjom i bliskosti moze se u toj dobi zadovoljiti i na drugi nacin. Probaj njezno preusmjeravati paznju sa dojenja na nesto drugo u vrijeme kad ne zelis dojiti.

----------


## alef

Ne slažem se. Najvjerovatnije jeste fora u tome sto puno doji i želudac joj je pun pa nece nista drugo, ali ako odbija iz nekog drugog razloga to ce ostati...

Meni su svi govorili da ce projesti kad ne bude sise... Aha, kako da ne. Nista se nije promijenilo. Do dana današnjeg sisa je upisana kao jedino sto nije nikad odbio...

Ja sam vise luda od hranjenja... Ja nemam problem sa izbirljivoscu, moj sin sve jede - odnosno bolje je reci ne jede. Na istu stvar po dva sata mu se diže želudac a onda kad mu uspijemo uvaliti zalogaj-dva desi se da pojede čitavu porciju... Kazem desi se, ali uglavnom ako odbija onda odbija...
Najbolje prolaze sirovo voce i povrće, supe na mesnoj vodi i makaroni. Najvise odbija mlijeko i jaja. Ali svaki obrok vec vise od tri godine kod nas je borba...

----------


## jelena.O

ovo je opet priča kaj smo pričali lani(?) i kad sam rekla da moj svekar je imal samo par namirnica koje bi samo primirisao,  ja sam klincu kuhala karfiol čovek samo da se ne povrača, a onda mi otiđemo živet dalje od njih i čovek koji 60 godina nije jel karfio veli ženi da mu to napravi, što će reć da je bit u glavi.

----------


## mamitzi

enela, nisam mislila da me zezaš. stavrno sam zahvalna kad me netko tješi jer sam okružena ljudima koji uglavnom žale dijete i nas roditelje i ponekad nas  osuđuju.

----------


## sirius

> enela, nisam mislila da me zezaš. stavrno sam zahvalna kad me netko tješi jer sam okružena ljudima koji uglavnom žale dijete i nas roditelje i ponekad nas  osuđuju.


Ma daj, ne obracaj paznju na to. Zaista nije drama. Jest - gnjavaza, ali nije drama. Daj pogledaj na youtubu filmice o ljudima koji se bave fitnesom pa ces vidjeti da jedu stalno isto, svojim izborom i nista im ne fali.
Kao i coksa primjecujem da se stvari ipak krecu na bolje kako on ulazi u pubertet ( sad ce 13) , pocinje probati hranu koju godinama nije u usta stavio. Ne nesto puno ili cesto, ali pomaka ima.

----------


## Peterlin

mamitzi, kad se roditelj nađe u situaciji da više ne može sam izlaziti na kraj s djetetovim ponašanjem, najpametnije je potražiti pomoć. 

Evo našeg iskustva (nije isto jer nije u pitanju prehrana): moj sin je išao psihologu na razgovore i savjetovanja zbog samoozljeđivanja (grizao je ručne zglobove do krvi na dva mjesta) kod prof. Ane Čović, Suvag (na uputnicu), s tim da je već i ranije bio u istoj ustanovi na obradi i dijagnostici zbog drugih razloga, pa smo po inerciji prvo tamo pitali. Išao je na savjetovanje cca 6 mjeseci u dobi od nekih 8-9 godina (ne sjećam se da li je to bio 2. ili 3. razred) i stvar se riješila. Ja sam bila na razgovorima kod nje možda dvaput (i dobro mi je došlo), a on je išao koliko je trebalo (i njemu je dobro došlo).

Suvagu to nije temeljna djelatnost, ali to je jedino što smo direktno iskusili, pa eto - možda informacija dobro dođe.

----------


## tanja_b

Imam i ja izbirljivca doma, ali kad čitam što vaši jedu, vidim da se nemam što žaliti. Ipak jede od svake vrste hrane ponešto, a to što se meni taj njegov meni čini jednoličnim, očito i nije toliki problem.
Računam da će više jesti kad uđe u pubertet, jer trenutno jede kao vrabac. Natjeram ga da svaki dan pojede neko voće, bar da vitamina dobije. Dobrog je zdravlja, ali ima podočnjake, ponekad izgleda kao sova. Ali to vjerojatno nije od ishrane, nego od genetike, jer mu i tata ima podočnjake.

Ali u zadnje vrijeme primijetila sam nešto drugo. Dakle, najveći problem s jelom je ujutro, doručak jede više od pola sata, i vidi se da mu baš teško ide (iako sam bira što će jesti). Ručak pojede, kako-tako, ovisi o meniju, ali onda ga navečer uhvati glad i želi jesti više (i onda bi jeo jaja, i tjesteninu, i svašta). Meni se to čini malo naopaki ritam, da li da pokušam utjecati da se to promijeni, ili mu je naprosto takav bioritam? Znam da nije baš zdravo puno jesti navečer, ali vrijedi li to i za djecu?

----------


## spajalica

*mamitzi* 
ne bud luda. ko te osudjuje? bas te briga sto neka tamo mara misli kako bi ti trebala hraniti svoje celjade.
i onaj ko nije vidio ili iskusio nejedenje djeteta (na srecu ja samo sam vidjela kod necaka koji je po mom sudu bio gori od tvog sina), nema pojma o cemu govori. i ja sam se radila pametna i govorila sestri da mu servira tanjur za svaki obrok, ali da moze jesti samo sto je na stolu i da ce posustati, pa kad nije posustao ni treci dan, posustali su svi oko njega pa i ja.
i to roditelju nije niti lako gledati, pogotovo ako ima drugo dijete koje nije tako izbirljivo, a bome ni zivjeti. ja sam te i sama pitala kako ti se svaki dan da pohati, a znam da nemas izbora. i rekla sam ti da bi ja prolupala, ne zato da ti kazem da to treba mijenjati, vec da ti pokazem da se suosjecam s tobom. no mozda to nije zvucalo tako.

i OT nisam znala da tako mi kolac dobro kotira kod sina ti, ove godine vjerovala ili ne bacili smo pola, s obzirom na sve sto se dogadjalo ostala nepojedena  :Sad:  kad se odlucim na novu zovem vas obavezno  :Kiss:

----------


## sirius

Ja dam kad trazi . Ne obracam paznju na ritam. Ujutro rijetko jede. Nije da ne nudim. Popije kakao ili sok od narance.
nekad malo kruh ili palacinku. Ima placen obrok u skoli, ali cesto i pakiram dodatno , jer 2/3 ponudenog ne jede, pa onda gladuje i sizi kad mu secer padne.

----------


## Peterlin

> Imam i ja izbirljivca doma, ali kad čitam što vaši jedu, vidim da se nemam što žaliti. Ipak jede od svake vrste hrane ponešto, a to što se meni taj njegov meni čini jednoličnim, očito i nije toliki problem.
> Računam da će više jesti kad uđe u pubertet, jer trenutno jede kao vrabac. Natjeram ga da svaki dan pojede neko voće, bar da vitamina dobije. Dobrog je zdravlja, ali ima podočnjake, ponekad izgleda kao sova. Ali to vjerojatno nije od ishrane, nego od genetike, jer mu i tata ima podočnjake.
> 
> Ali u zadnje vrijeme primijetila sam nešto drugo. Dakle, najveći problem s jelom je ujutro, *doručak jede više od pola sata*, i vidi se da mu baš teško ide (iako sam bira što će jesti). Ručak pojede, kako-tako, ovisi o meniju, ali onda ga navečer uhvati glad i želi jesti više (i onda bi jeo jaja, i tjesteninu, i svašta). Meni se to čini malo naopaki ritam, da li da pokušam utjecati da se to promijeni, ili mu je naprosto takav bioritam? Znam da nije baš zdravo puno jesti navečer, ali vrijedi li to i za djecu?


Ovo smo mi iskusili s mlađim sinom u vrijeme kad je izašao iz boravka (4. razred). Nije mogao jesti krutu hranu ujutro. Budući da imam takvo radno vrijeme da ga ne mogu kontrolirati, on je često odlazio u školu bez doručka, tj. popio bi samo mlijeko/kakao. Nije mu odgovarala kruta hrana. Dosjetila sam se jadu i počela miksati frape svako jutro, s dodatkom malo kakaa. To pije i danas skoro svako jutro radnim danom (i to na slamku), ali uz to pojede i pol peciva ili malo kruha s nekim namazom (obožava slane namaze - bakalar, zaseka, ajvar...). Alternativa frapeu je griz ili zobene pahuljice, tako da banana nije baš svaki dan. Vikendom normalno jede krutu hranu, ali vikendom ima vremena. Ne pada mu teško ako odspava sat vremena dulje. Stariji sin to ne jede jer mu ne paše mlijeko, on pije čaj s medom i jede sendvič s integralnim kruhom i sirom ili slanim namazom.

Kuhani večernji obrok je i danas u igri kod nas gotovo svaki dan (u 19 h, ako nema drugih obveza). Budući da nam je to jedini zajednički obrok, ne smeta me, samo gledam da nije prekasno.

----------


## marta

> Imam i ja izbirljivca doma, ali kad čitam što vaši jedu, vidim da se nemam što žaliti. Ipak jede od svake vrste hrane ponešto, a to što se meni taj njegov meni čini jednoličnim, očito i nije toliki problem.
> Računam da će više jesti kad uđe u pubertet, jer trenutno jede kao vrabac. Natjeram ga da svaki dan pojede neko voće, bar da vitamina dobije. Dobrog je zdravlja, ali ima podočnjake, ponekad izgleda kao sova. Ali to vjerojatno nije od ishrane, nego od genetike, jer mu i tata ima podočnjake.
> 
> Ali u zadnje vrijeme primijetila sam nešto drugo. Dakle, najveći problem s jelom je ujutro, doručak jede više od pola sata, i vidi se da mu baš teško ide (iako sam bira što će jesti). Ručak pojede, kako-tako, ovisi o meniju, ali onda ga navečer uhvati glad i želi jesti više (i onda bi jeo jaja, i tjesteninu, i svašta). Meni se to čini malo naopaki ritam, da li da pokušam utjecati da se to promijeni, ili mu je naprosto takav bioritam? Znam da nije baš zdravo puno jesti navečer, ali vrijedi li to i za djecu?


Čuj Španjolci ti ne doručkuju baš nešto, a večeraju u 10 navečer, ono što bi mi pojeli za ručak. Tako da te priče o tome jel zdravije jesto ujutro il navečer ne uzimam baš u obzir. Daj djetetu kajganu sa slaninom za večeru.

----------


## ninik

moja ćupi je isto u stanju ne jesti ništa do podne.
onda ju krene za ručak koji pojede kao i ja i onda iza toga imam osjećaj da svaka dva sata nešto žvače...
prestala sam se opterećivati samo pazim da ta večera nije baš pred spavanje i da nije nešto teško.

sad kad je u boravku sigurna sam da joj je prvi obrok ručak, užina ovisi, kako kada (puno puta joj nije po volji) i onda je prvi obrok doma oko pola 6.
i iza toga je u stanju još tražiti i tost i voće i slatko i svašta nešto.... a ide spavati u 9.

sad smo promijenile pa je prvi obrok doma malo kasniji, oko pola sedam pa iza toga više ne traži...ako joj je baš volja, uzme voće.

----------


## tanja_b

> Ovo smo mi iskusili s mlađim sinom u vrijeme kad je izašao iz boravka (4. razred). Nije mogao jesti krutu hranu ujutro. Budući da imam takvo radno vrijeme da ga ne mogu kontrolirati, on je često odlazio u školu bez doručka, tj. popio bi samo mlijeko/kakao. Nije mu odgovarala kruta hrana. Dosjetila sam se jadu i počela miksati frape svako jutro, s dodatkom malo kakaa. To pije i danas skoro svako jutro radnim danom (i to na slamku), ali uz to pojede i pol peciva ili malo kruha s nekim namazom (obožava slane namaze - bakalar, zaseka, ajvar...). Alternativa frapeu je griz ili zobene pahuljice, tako da banana nije baš svaki dan. Vikendom normalno jede krutu hranu, ali vikendom ima vremena. Ne pada mu teško ako odspava sat vremena dulje. Stariji sin to ne jede jer mu ne paše mlijeko, on pije čaj s medom i jede sendvič s integralnim kruhom i sirom ili slanim namazom.
> 
> Kuhani večernji obrok je i danas u igri kod nas gotovo svaki dan (u 19 h, ako nema drugih obveza). Budući da nam je to jedini zajednički obrok, ne smeta me, samo gledam da nije prekasno.


Eh da, moj doručkuje svako jutro kakao s udrobljenim petit beurre keksima, i tako svaki dan otkako je vadio mandule, što znači, već šest godina  :Grin:   A pazi sad ovo: ako smo negdje na putu, onda NEĆE jesti kekse s kakaom, jer njih jede samo iz svoje, točno određene zdjelice, kakvu ima doma :sheldon: Dakle, izvan kuće uredno doručkuje kruh s medom i čaj ili kakao, kako mu već dođe. I obje vrste hrane jednako sporo jede. On naprosto nije gladan ujutro.
Meni je to nepojmljivo, ja ne funkcioniram ako ne pojedem nešto ujutro, šećer mi je tako nisko da nisam u stanju ni misliti ni raditi išta bez doručka. A navečer imam običaj jesti malo ili gotovo ništa, zato mi je skroz novo da mi dijete hoće jesti navečer, a ujutro slabo. 
Kuhala bih mu ja raznovrsnije za večeru, ali opet je tu problem izbirljivosti, jer malo toga hoće jesti. Zasad nam je na večernjem meniju ili omlet sa sirom, ili tjestenina s tunom, ili zapečeni kruh sa sirom i jajetom. To je u stanju pojesti u vrlo kratkom vremenu (za razliku od jutarnjeg razvlačenja za stolom).

----------


## Anemona

Ovo je moja tema. :Rolling Eyes: 
Puno puta sam nabrajala što moje dijete jede. Moj zaključak je izbirljiv je, osjetljiv na mirise,... ali u konačnici jede na dnevnoj bazi dobre omjere svega. Naravno to zahtjeva velike planove što će se jesti i kad.

Ako nekog tješi dok sam bila mala nije mi valjalo ništa i dan danas se sjećam koliko mi je hrana smrdjela i/ili neprimamljivo izgledala, pa sam ipak već u OŠ počela jesti pomalo sve, a od neke 16 godine jedem svo voće, povrće,... apsolutno sve.

Moje pitanje je:
- što s školskim izletima, kad se negdje jede?
- što s nekim višednevnim školama u prirodi? Kako prehraniti takvo dijete?

----------


## enela

To ti je forumska komunikacija. 
mamitzi, ja sam ono "prijateljice" shvatila kao ironiju. Sve ok.  :Kiss: 
Ovo s jelom navecer je i nama problem. Ujutro ne bi nista, a navecer u 9 moze i spek fileke :D

----------


## ninik

a što se tiče izbirljivosti, ona jede sve, svi ju hvale kako hoće svašta i kako dobro jede.
ali recimo doručak je problem, kud ga ne voli, nije joj do jela ujutro uopće, tu joj nemaš kaj osim špeka dati da jede...

namaze ne jede gotovo nikakve, tu i tamo ABC sir, od slatkih ništa, pekmez joj se gadi, mlijeko ne voli, pahuljice razne prođu jednom u mjesec dana, jaja ne voli baš pečena, tu i tamo ju primi pa pojede, kuhana skoro nikad...i onda fakat ispadne da mi se i ne isplati isprobavati s doručkom nego kad smo doma jednostavno ranije ručamo.

----------


## Anemona

Isto tako imamo "problem" kad ide u školu prije podne. Njemu ne odgovara jesti prije 10, pa ide u školu gotovo gladan (ponekad uspije pojesti komad žemlje).
U školskoj kuhinji mu rijetko što valja, pa mu pakiram barem pola žemlje da ne pregladni.
Poslije podne je ok.
Pojede doma doručak, u međuvremenu voće, pa ručak i tek tada ide u školu. To je ok.

----------


## rehab

Senzorna integracija može imati veze s hranjenjem, ali prvo je potrebno isključiti sve moguće organske uzroke (krvna slika, gastropregled..) i onda sumnje usmjeriti na senzoriku.
Najbolje je otići logopedu koji je završio edukaciju iz senzorike i koji će raditi na desenzitizaciji usta i provoditi trening hranjenja (ako se pokaže da je uzrok senzorika). S tim da moram napomenuti da je trening hranjenja često jako krupan zalogaj i za terapeuta i dijete i roditelja. Roditelj bi trebao imati konjske živce i egzaktno se držati uputa, a to je jako težak posao.

----------


## rehab

Inače, moj mlađi sin sigurno već godinu dana nije pojeo niti jedan jedini zalogaj voća. Mi svi jedemo voće, nudimo mu, ali nema šanse da prihvati. Vidi se na njemu da mu se gadi. I stariji je imao jedno vrijeme fazu kad mu se gadilo voće, ali to nije dugo trajalo. Mlađi je baš otegao s tom, nadam se, fazom. Tješi me da voli i jede povrće na sve moguće načine.

----------


## Peterlin

> Ovo je moja tema.
> Puno puta sam nabrajala što moje dijete jede. Moj zaključak je izbirljiv je, osjetljiv na mirise,... ali u konačnici jede na dnevnoj bazi dobre omjere svega. Naravno to zahtjeva velike planove što će se jesti i kad.
> 
> Ako nekog tješi dok sam bila mala nije mi valjalo ništa i dan danas se sjećam koliko mi je hrana smrdjela i/ili neprimamljivo izgledala, pa sam ipak već u OŠ počela jesti pomalo sve, a od neke 16 godine jedem svo voće, povrće,... apsolutno sve.
> 
> Moje pitanje je:
> - što s školskim izletima, kad se negdje jede?
> - što s nekim višednevnim školama u prirodi? Kako prehraniti takvo dijete?


Pitaj dijete što bi on želio nositi na školski izlet, pa mu pripremi. Nek nosi "za svaki slučaj", iako na tim izletima obično bude hrana koju djeca vole. U našoj školi često se ide na izlete gdje nije organizirana hrana (to je za drugu temu - imam dojam da im se ne da voditi djecu u restorane) ali to je možda dobra stvar u cijeloj priči.

Moji dečki obavezno za izlet traže pohano pileće bijelo meso. Budući da to ne jedu prečesto, uvijek im udovoljim jer sam sigurna da će to pojesti. Uz to prigradnje po želji - stariji mini rajčice i debele crvene paprike narezane, mlađi crne masline. Stariji ne bi ponio nikakvo voće osim banane, a mlađi nosi jabuke, mandarine, što god se sezonsko zatekne (čak i jagode u tvrdoj kućici). Obavezno nose vodu, eventualno neko manje pakiranje ledenog čaja. 

Škola u prirodi - u Novom Vinodolskom možeš tražiti posebnu prehranu (u dogovoru s učiteljicom) i izlaze u susret. Moji dečki imaju u razredu djecu s alergijama, djeccu s posebnom prehranom zbog visokih masnoća... susjeda ima dijabetes - svi su išli na terensku. S druge strane, ako ti dijete nema alergija nego samo ne voli neke stvari, možda mu baš terenska bude "klik" kad će u grupi ipak probati nešto što doma ne bi... 

Moj E. nema nikakve papire o prehrambenim alergijama ali ne jede nutelu, jede rijetko koji suhomesnati proizvod (trajni ili polutrajni) ali taj je sam za sebe s kuharicama u N.Vinodolskom dogovarao što bi jeo (to radi i u školi na mliječnom obroku - ako je nutela, užica prazan kruh, pa dobije kruh s nečim što jede)... I još prodaje priče o zdravoj hrani! Cirkus! Na Sljemenu nije bio (razbolio se) ali i tamo bi im sigurno solio pamet... Mamino dijete!  :škartoc:

----------


## mamitzi

anemona, što se tiče izleta svih vrsta rješenje je kruh ili pecivo - to pojede bez probema. roditelji su se jedne godine bunili što djeca dobiju pohanac na nekom seoskom imanju, ja sam valjda jedina bila zadovoljna.
škola u prirodi je bila problematična, spakovali smo suhe kekse i na pitanja o hreni u anketi odgovorili? "ne nije alegičan na ništa" i "da, izbirljiv je (to učiteljica zna od prvog dana boravka) i dajte mu suhog kruha ako ne želi obrok".
mislim, izleti su predragocjeni da bi ih preskočio zbog nejela.
u školskoj kuhinji je drugoj djeci gadio hranu, uglavnom bi mu bilo strašno kad bi se jeo sir ili salama na kruhu (jer mu to jako smrdi), pa bi govorio: "kako možete to jesti? povratiti ću i sl.".

----------


## tanja_b

> u školskoj kuhinji je drugoj djeci gadio hranu, uglavnom bi mu bilo strašno kad bi se jeo sir ili salama na kruhu (jer mu to jako smrdi), pa bi govorio: "kako možete to jesti? povratiti ću i sl.".


Uh, ja sam po tom pitanju jako stroga i ne dozvoljavam komentare na tuđu hranu. Ne mora jesti ono što i ja, ako neće, ali ne smije ni raditi gadljive face (a pokušavao je, nije da nije  :Grin: ).
Mene je svojedobno užasno smetalo kad su mi to radila djeca u školi, pa sad ne dozvoljavam svojem djetetu da to radi drugima. 
Isto kao što ne dozvoljavam ni komentar "fuj" na hranu.

----------


## spajalica

> Eh da, moj doručkuje svako jutro kakao s udrobljenim petit beurre keksima, i tako svaki dan otkako je vadio mandule, što znači, već šest godina   A pazi sad ovo: ako smo negdje na putu, onda NEĆE jesti kekse s kakaom, jer njih jede samo iz svoje, točno određene zdjelice, kakvu ima doma :sheldon: Dakle, izvan kuće uredno doručkuje kruh s medom i čaj ili kakao, kako mu već dođe. I obje vrste hrane jednako sporo jede. On naprosto nije gladan ujutro.


ako maknes mandule koje ja jos uvijek imam, opisala si mene. i dan danas kad sam u nekoj jandoj fazi, bolesnoj i sl. pojedem kakao i petit.

----------


## Anemona

> S druge strane, ako ti dijete nema alergija nego samo ne voli neke stvari, možda mu baš terenska bude "klik" kad će u grupi ipak probati nešto što doma ne bi...


U taj "klik" ne vjerujem. Godinu dana u maloj školi, cijela grupa je jela, on je možda 3 puta nešto kušao.
Na izletu, on ne kuša ništa ni od svojeg.
Odnosno prošli put je pojeo komadić žemlje.
Na rođendanima ako je nešto što on voli tamani nemilice, ako je nešto njemu čudno ne kuša.
Kušao je npr. dječji šampanjac na prošlom rođendanu, što sam se iznenadila, jer voli samo vodu. Naravno, ne valja mu, ali mu je bilo fora probati.

On nije dijete koje ne osjeća glad, on jede prilične količine, ali hrane koju voli. 
Nije opcija da bude 3 - 4 dana negdje na kruhu i vodi.

----------


## Peterlin

> U taj "klik" ne vjerujem. Godinu dana u maloj školi, cijela grupa je jela, on je možda 3 puta nešto kušao.
> Na izletu, on ne kuša ništa ni od svojeg.
> Odnosno prošli put je pojeo komadić žemlje.
> Na rođendanima ako je nešto što on voli tamani nemilice, ako je nešto njemu čudno ne kuša.
> Kušao je npr. dječji šampanjac na prošlom rođendanu, što sam se iznenadila, jer voli samo vodu. Naravno, ne valja mu, ali mu je bilo fora probati.
> 
> On nije dijete koje ne osjeća glad, on jede prilične količine, ali hrane koju voli. 
> Nije opcija da bude 3 - 4 dana negdje na kruhu i vodi.


Onda za terensku dogovori s učiteljicom što učiniti... Pitaj, učitelji često imaju iskustva s tim jer nije tvoje dijete jedini nejelac ili izbirljivac (ovdje se vidi da ih ima dosta). 

Za jednodnevne izlete spakiraj hranu u dogovoru s djetetom, za višednevne tipa Sljeme ili N.Vinodolski (ili kamo već vaša škola vodi djecu - možda Pionirac) nek unaprijed pošalje plan prehrane (mislim da se to mora koordinirati). Možda ti i pedijatar ili obiteljski liječnik može pomoći oko toga, ne znam. A u torbu - obavezno suhi keksi (to su svi klinci nosili, bar koliko ja znam) i slična hrana koja može stajati. Vjerujem da je tvom sinu dovoljno stalo ići na izlete da se i s njim može dogovoriti što i kako se može, a što se mora.

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

> Uh, ja sam po tom pitanju jako stroga i ne dozvoljavam komentare na tuđu hranu. Ne mora jesti ono što i ja, ako neće, ali ne smije ni raditi gadljive face (a pokušavao je, nije da nije ).
> Mene je svojedobno užasno smetalo kad su mi to radila djeca u školi, pa sad ne dozvoljavam svojem djetetu da to radi drugima. 
> Isto kao što ne dozvoljavam ni komentar "fuj" na hranu.


Je i ja sam svojima zabranila da negativno komentiraju hranu, a pogotovo 'fuj'.
Sjedili bi za stolom, bezvoljno žvakali i ponavljali: *F*ino *U*kusno *J*elo, *F*ino *U*kusno *J*elo, *F*ino *U*kusno *J*elo...

----------


## Roko_mama

> Ovo je moja tema.
> Puno puta sam nabrajala što moje dijete jede. Moj zaključak je izbirljiv je, osjetljiv na mirise,... ali u konačnici jede na dnevnoj bazi dobre omjere svega. Naravno to zahtjeva velike planove što će se jesti i kad.
> 
> Ako nekog tješi dok sam bila mala nije mi valjalo ništa i dan danas se sjećam koliko mi je hrana smrdjela i/ili neprimamljivo izgledala, pa sam ipak već u OŠ počela jesti pomalo sve, a od neke 16 godine jedem svo voće, povrće,... apsolutno sve.
> 
> Moje pitanje je:
> - što s školskim izletima, kad se negdje jede?
> - što s nekim višednevnim školama u prirodi? Kako prehraniti takvo dijete?


E to je upravo ono šte mene muči. Jer kod moje nije problem da ona ne jede to što se na izletu nudi, evo na prvom bili u ponudi pileći ražnjići koje inače pojede, pomfri  i sladoled, koje obožava i od svega toga je pojela dva griza. Imala je u ruksakiću stvari koje jede, uzela dva griza, popila dva gutljaja vode. Cijeli dan. Došla doma, popila sokić iz ruksaka, digao joj kiselini i ispovračala se. Ona jedostavno ne jede gdje su velike grupe. U maloj školi i na početku prvog razreda nije htjela jest  na odmoru, ali sad pojede par griza nečega što joj zapakiram. Nadam se da ćemo taj problem riješit do 4. razreda kad se ide u školu u prirodi.

----------


## Roko_mama

> Je i ja sam svojima zabranila da negativno komentiraju hranu, a pogotovo 'fuj'.
> Sjedili bi za stolom, bezvoljno žvakali i ponavljali: *F*ino *U*kusno *J*elo, *F*ino *U*kusno *J*elo, *F*ino *U*kusno *J*elo...


Ovako i moja isto  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

i ja isto ali to je palilo dok smo bili s njegovim starcima ( oni su stalno komentirali klopu) i posle sami, ali sad kad je dvoje veće djece a jedno malo to nikak ne hoda

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

Jelena, čini mi se da nisi skužila da fino ukusno jelo znači  - fuj

----------


## sirius

Kad je isao u skolu u prirodi jeo je sto voli.
Kuharice pripremaju najcesece najsigurniji djecji jelovnik sa krumpirom ,pohanim i bistrom juhom.
Kad je isao 10 dana na pripreme sa klubom u Cesku spremila sam proteinske plocice i one napitke za bolesnike koje se prodaju u ljekarnama. Osim toga pojeo je ponesto od ponudenog , ali samo " sigurnu hranu" . Dorucak najcesece koji je izgledao najsigurnije. Vecinom je operirao po automatu sa grickalimama u hodniku. 
Ne uzrujavam se oko hrane, mozda mu klikne da proba nesto , ako vidi da se druga ekipa nije otrovala.
 U ovim godinama  moj utjecaj je znacajno manji od ekipe.

----------


## čokolada

OMG, Tanja, ovo sam ljeto našla sliku mene i sestre (ona 7., ja 3.r.OŠ) kako doma doručkujemo: svaka sa svojom 3 dl - šalicom kakaa, a pored svake naslagan neboder Petit Beurrea  :Laughing: .
Druga je varijanta bila hrpa udrobljenog kruha u kakao.

----------


## tanja_b

> OMG, Tanja, ovo sam ljeto našla sliku mene i sestre (ona 7., ja 3.r.OŠ) kako doma doručkujemo: svaka sa svojom 3 dl - šalicom kakaa, a pored svake naslagan neboder Petit Beurrea .
> Druga je varijanta bila hrpa udrobljenog kruha u kakao.


Onda ne trebam dodati da je ideju za takav doručak u našem domu dao MM  :Grin:   kojem je to bilo omiljeno jelo u djetinjstvu, a i sad to nekad doručkuje, kad mu se jako žuri.

Nekako smo naivno mislili da će i dijete, koje ujutro sporo jede, takav doručak brzo savladati. Moš mislit  :Rolling Eyes:   Scena na koju redovito dobivam alergiju je A. kako sjedi za stolom i zuri negdje u prazno, a ispred njega puna zdjelica petit beurrea u kakau, a sa žlice, naslonjene na zdjelicu, kap po kap kakaa polako curi na stolnjak.

----------


## Peterlin

He he he.... moja svekrva je i dan danas ovisnik o tim keksima.

MM je uznapredovao - on doručkuje integralni kruh, putar i džem i tako već skoro pol stoljeća.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> molila bih vas za pomoć - znate li u zg psihologa koji se bavi s problematičnim nejedačima?
> već deset godina, otkad smo počeli s dohranom, filip nas izluđuje. jede samo nekoliko namirnica, neku hranu ne može vidjeti ili nanjušiti (odlazi na dvorište dok mi jedemo), ako ga silimo da jede naše obroke neće pod cjenu da ne jede ništa i sjedi za stolom i plače satima, ako je negdje gdje nema ništa za njega trpi glad (zna da ga glava i trbuh bole od gladi, ali ne posustaje).
> kad je bio star između 4 i 7 godina odlazili smo gastroeneterologici zbog problema s kakanjem, i u to vrijeme nije imao nikakvih zdravstvenih problema (nekakanje i nejelo bilo je samo psihičke naravi).
> voljela bih ga odvesti na neki pregled, ili u neku grupu koja se bori s takvim problemima, bilo gdje... jer se jako bojim da će mu se takav način prehrane uskoro osvetiti. 
> inače je krupan desetogodišnjak (150cm, 36kg), bavi se nogometom, izvrstan je učenik, rijetko bolestan - sve prosječno i normalno, osim tog odbijanja većine namirnica.
> razmišljam da pokušam uzeti godišnji, poslati muža i kćer negdje daleko i s njim doma se zatvoriti dok ne vidim  hoće li pojesti neko jelo koje mu nije fino (ovako u našem svakodnevnom životu ako ja ne dam npr. kruh (to mu je omiljeno jelo) uvijek može izići s psom i kupiti pecivo, ili negdje u sobi iskopati keks kad muž i ja odemo na posao) -  samo se bojim da netko ne bi preživio.


Ovo kad citam je kao da netko pise o meni kad sam bila dijete. Roditelji su me znali ostaviti za stolom satima, dok ne pojedem. Nista nije pomoglo. Imala sam par namirnica koje sam jela i to je to. Vjecno su sa mnom vodili rat oko toga i uglavnom gubili jer, ili sam jela ono sto sam htjela ili bi bila gladna cijeli dan. To se zapravo promijenilo tek kad sam upoznala svog muza  :Laughing: 
Bio mu je malo cudan moj izbor hrane, ali, on je jeo svoje, a ja svoje. kako je on pravi gurman, cesto se na njegovom tanjuru naslo nesto sto sam bar htjela probati, bez da mi je on ikada nudio. I tako sam, kroz kojih godinu dana braka pocela jesti sve osim rajcica-jos ih sad prezirem vise od smrti  :Wink: 
Ne znam jesam li dala ikakav konkretan savijet, ali, u mom slucaju je taktika mog muza bila vise nego uspijesna  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

sjetila sam se priče mog direktora o početku njegovog braka. (navodno je bio ekstreman nejedač u obitelji sa puno djece i uvrijeme kad hrane nije bilo u izobilju).
došla mu je mama u posjet i našla ga kako sjedi za stolom u kuhinji jer se nije smio maknuti dok ne pojede bar nešto od ručka koji mu je žene skuhala. 
što mislite kolike godine ga je zezala zbog toga?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> sjetila sam se priče mog direktora o početku njegovog braka. (navodno je bio ekstreman nejedač u obitelji sa puno djece i uvrijeme kad hrane nije bilo u izobilju).
> došla mu je mama u posjet i našla ga kako sjedi za stolom u kuhinji jer se nije smio maknuti dok ne pojede bar nešto od ručka koji mu je žene skuhala. 
> što mislite kolike godine ga je zezala zbog toga?


 :Laughing: 

tema mi je super (znam da vama nije)
i sada ću ubaciti totalno nepotrebni i bzvz komentar
jer nemam za napisati ništa što bi vam pomoglo
jedino mogu citirati jednu mamu, koja mi je to rekla prije puno, puno godina
"teško je kada dijete ne želi jesti
teško je kada ga moraš tjerati
ali je još teže kada mu moraš braniti"

----------


## jelena.O

> Jelena, čini mi se da nisi skužila da fino ukusno jelo znači  - fuj


je ali kad oni počnu 5 puta reč fuj,dotle se i drugima počne smračivati

moji znaju i reć fuj-fino ukusno jelo

----------


## čokolada

> Onda ne trebam dodati da je ideju za takav doručak u našem domu dao MM   kojem je to bilo omiljeno jelo u djetinjstvu, a i sad to nekad doručkuje, kad mu se jako žuri.
> 
> Nekako smo naivno mislili da će i dijete, koje ujutro sporo jede, takav doručak brzo savladati. Moš mislit   Scena na koju redovito dobivam alergiju je A. kako sjedi za stolom i zuri negdje u prazno, a ispred njega puna zdjelica petit beurrea u kakau, a sa žlice, naslonjene na zdjelicu, kap po kap kakaa polako curi na stolnjak.


Pa to je moja svakodnevica - velika ujutro jede cca 30 min. (što god da jede), a najdulje traje najomiljeniji doručak - sitne zobene pahuljice u 2 dl mlijeka ili kakaa. 

Mala pojede za 3,5 min.

----------


## tanja_b

> sjetila sam se priče mog direktora o početku njegovog braka. (navodno je bio ekstreman nejedač u obitelji sa puno djece i uvrijeme kad hrane nije bilo u izobilju).
> došla mu je mama u posjet i našla ga kako sjedi za stolom u kuhinji jer se nije smio maknuti dok ne pojede bar nešto od ručka koji mu je žene skuhala. 
> što mislite kolike godine ga je zezala zbog toga?


 :Laughing:

----------


## nerali

Sad sam vidjela ovu temu. Prilažem vam prevedni članak jednog liječnika o tom poremećaju prehrane iz američke klinike Kartini.

Selective Eating in Children
posted by Julie O'Toole on March 14, 2013 at 5:48pm

Jako je malo govora o pedijatrijskom poremećaju prehrane koji nije opsežno istražen niti je pokriven u većini rasprava. 

Kao većina pedijatra malo sam znao o tome dok nisam pročitao Dr. Rachel Bryant - Waugh i dr Bryan LASK -a Poremećaji prehrane - Vodič za roditelje. (Eating Disorders: A Parents' Guide. To je poremećaj "normalne " prehrane , naziva " selektivno jedenje". Od tada sam vidio mnogo takvih pacijenata.

Moje iskustvo je da je selektivno hranjenje potječe iz obitelji, a često se događa kod muškaraca. I dok to nije nikakva smrtonosna bolest, niti nužno u pratnji drugih psihičkih poteškoća, ipak ovaj poremećaj uzrokuje puno roditeljske muke i samim time teško djetinjstvo.

Ok. Dakle, što je selektivno hranjenje? SE je stanje prisutno još od najranijeg djetinjstva u kojem dijete jede hranu u vrlo uskom rasponu i odbija sve druge, a opet uglavnom raste normalno. 
Takvoj djeci ne vrijede uvjeravanja ni mito, kazne, pokloni, niti da ih se ostavi na stolu " dok ne završe svoju hranu". Roditelji selektivnih jedača redovito izvješćuju da su pokušali sve te stvari pa još i više, ali bez uspjeha. Ova djeca bi doslovno radije umrla od gladi nego jela hranu izvan njihovog raspona.

A što je raspon! Obično su njihove omiljene namirnice takve da se roditelji mogu samo osjećati loše nudeći ih : flips, čips, čokoladni sirup u određenoj vrsti mlijeka, glatke namirnice (hidrogenirani) maslac od kikirikija, piletina Nuggets iz McDonald' samo, bijeli kruh posebno anti - hranjivog tipa ... uglavnom škrob, šećer i masti. 

Rijetko će takvo dijete jesti bilo koji kruh ili bilo koji kikiriki maslac - ne, ona mora biti određene marke (okusa, izgleda koji njima odgovara) i ne mogu se mijenjati ili poboljšati na bilo koji način. 
Možete li zamisliti koliko je frustrirajuće to za roditelje? A pedijatar uglavnom kaže da je dijete normalno i da će rasti.

Pa ... . normalno, da. Rastu i od te hrane, to je istina.
Onima koji selektivno jedu dosadi jedna određena namirnica pa pronađu nove nadomjeske. 
I obično u odrasloj dobi jedu u vrlo uskom rasponu. I tako postanu muškarci (ili rjeđe žene), da jedu samo "bijele stvari, obične i neuljepšane" 
Ne zeleno povrće, samo kukuruz, bez voća, itd, a oni funkcioniraju savršeno dobro. 
Warren Buffet je poznata osoba koja selektivno jede, a on je više nego uspješan.

Samo Bog zna zašto su ta djeca u mogućnosti da rastu tako dobro i postanu tako pametni na flipsu, čokoladnom mlijeku i piletini nuggets. 

Pod uvjetom da nisu isfrustrirana zbog njihovih prehrambenih navika ta djeca nemaju loše ponašanje, oni su dobra djeca, možda malo imaju neofobiju  (strah od promjene i novih stvari), ali u cijelosti ta djeca definitivno nisu psihički bolesni.

No, roditelji su u pravoj nevolji.  Oni se osjećaju loše ako ne mogu hraniti djecu. Majke su posebno na udaru dobronamjernih savjeta: "oduzmite mu iPad dok se jede jer je to problem", ili "Samo neka sjedi za stolom, jesti će kad bude dovoljno gladan ". 

Ali ne.. ona / on ne će. Apsolutno ne. 
I to nije neuspjeh roditeljstva, niti je to zbog neke nebrige. 
Dakle, jedna od prvih stvari koje činim kao liječnik kada uočim kod te djece uglavnom normalan rast je da pohvalim roditelje jer su dobro vodili brigu o svom djetetu. 

Onima koji i dalje vjeruju da se takvu djecu može natjerati na drugu hranu moram objasniti na ovaj način: „Što bi vi da vas netko uvjerava da morate jesti pseći izmet?“

Razumijete što mislim? Vjerojatno, da ste bili prisiljeni morali bi povraćati - upravo ono što mnoga od te djece učine kada forsiramo s hranom izvan njihovog dometa. 

Koliko je vjerojatno da ćete se predomisliti o ovoj poslastici, bez obzira na to što drugi misle i što su vam rekli da je to zdrava. 

Smilujte se djetetu čiji mozak odbacuje ono što mi smatramo da je normalna hrana. 

Ako to dijete raste normalno, mi trebamo biti opušteni. Ne dopustite ovim roditeljima osjećaj neuspjeha, podržite ih na njihovom dobrom putu podizanja djeteta koje uglavnom dobro raste, i neka se njihova djeca suoče sa stvarnim zadacima djetinjstva: zabavom, učenjem novih stvari, sklapajući prijateljstva i prolaženjem svog mjesta u svijetu.

----------


## bfamily

Evo nas još uvijek na ovoj temi. 
Zaključila sam definitivno da Noa ima Selective eating disorder. Ovaj post od nerali je odličan, točno opisuje poremećaj i što raditi a što ne.
Vjerujem da je to sve povezano s senzornom problematikom, jer on ima i usporeni razvoj govora. Logopedica nam je isto rekla da vjeruje da je sve to kod njega povezano.
Inače je psihički potpuno zdravo dijete.
E sad, naš je problem, osim što Noa jede ekstremno malo namirnica i taj što on jako nizak, tj. ne razvija se normalno, od 1,5 g je ispod 5 percenti na krivulji rasta i težine. Bili smo na obradi kod endokrinologa, oni nisu našli ništa (hormon rasta je ok) što bi objasnilo tako niski rast a ja sam uvjerena da je to zbog prehrane.
Pa mene brine ovaj dio teksta: "Ako to dijete raste normalno, mi trebamo biti opušteni."

Što da radim? Ima li tko kakav savjet?

----------


## Idnom

Mozda da posjetite nutricionista i gastroenterologa. Oni bi mogli napraviti jelovnik koji pokriva sve djetetove potrebe. Da li tvoje dijete je samo jako izbirljivo ili i kolicinski izrazito malo jede? Ako je oboje u pitanju, zlatno pravilo je da u tu malu kolicinu hrane stavis sve potrebno. Postoje i dodaci prehrani poput maltodekstrina za ispodprosjecno mrsavu djecu. Takodjer imaju i razni shakeovi koji mogu zamijeniti jedan obrok. Takve stvari daje specijalist i ide na recept.

----------


## jelena.O

kolko on zaprav ima godina, kila i visina??

jelsi uvela možda ulja u prehranu, moj mali iako mu je bio pripisan maltodekstrin iako kao neutralnog okusa tu hranu nikad nije htio pojesti,shakeove zbog njegovih brojnih dijagnoza nisam nikad tražila ( ima tu svakaj unutra), moj s 5. 5 godina je doguro na 50 i sitno centilu a s 2-3 godine je bio ispod 3 centile, s time da on ima ogranićenja maxsimalnau namirnicama, ali je njegova nutricionistica zadovoljna s izborom hrane, u vrtiću večinom sve pojede, doma dosta.

----------


## martinaP

> E sad, naš je problem, osim što Noa jede ekstremno malo namirnica i taj što on jako nizak, tj. ne razvija se normalno, od 1,5 g je ispod 5 percenti na krivulji rasta i težine. Bili smo na obradi kod endokrinologa, oni nisu našli ništa (hormon rasta je ok) što bi objasnilo tako niski rast a ja sam uvjerena da je to zbog prehrane.
> Pa mene brine ovaj dio teksta: "Ako to dijete raste normalno, mi trebamo biti opušteni."
> 
> Što da radim? Ima li tko kakav savjet?


Ja iskreno vjerujem da je visina određena genetski. Inače bi sva (iloi barem većina) izuzetno mršave djece bila niska, a nisu.

U sinkovu razredu je dječak izuzetno niskog rasta, uopće ne mršav, ali izgleda kao da ima zastoj u rastu. S 9 godina izgleda kao prosječni 5-6 godišnjak. A nema, sve pretrage su uredne.

----------


## lavko

Mamitzi, brzo ću, nemam sad vremena, ali imamo iskustvo s prof. Marom Vukadin iz Klaićeve, s time da sam ja imala bebu koja odbija dohranu...išli smo individualno na savjetovanja, razgovore, i objašnjavala je meni kako da se postavim a išli smo i na grupna hranjenja gdje bi svu takvu djecu okupili i onda bi u neobaveznom dtruženju ponudili hranu koju bi djeca po svojoj volji probavala ili ne, ništa nije bilo obavezno, to oni zovu piknikom..i preporučili su mi literaturu autorice Ellen Satter, kupila sam 2 knjige preko Amazona i knjige su me naučile puno toga ne samo o hranjenju već o odgoju općenito. Imaš i njezinu stranicu. Klaićeva radi po Ellen Satter.
Ako te zanima nešto više, pitaj.

----------


## lavko

I, da, mislim da tvoj Filip sasvim dovoljno raznoliko jede...nemoj stvarati veći problem nego što je...u knjizi kažu da su djeca u jedenju "erratic", ne znam kako bih sad to prevela..ali ono, jedan dan se dave u nečemu, drugi dan im smrdi.

----------


## jelena.O

lavko ne radi se o velikom Filipu, nego o manjem Noi

inače u razredu moje klinke ima jedan dečko koji je vićini cura do ispod vrata, uvijek se nađe neko ko je mali, a moj klinac s 5.5 je malo manji od nećakinje koja je starija od njega 4.5 godine, ali ona je oduvijek malena.

----------


## Peterlin

> Evo nas još uvijek na ovoj temi. 
> Zaključila sam definitivno da Noa ima Selective eating disorder. Ovaj post od nerali je odličan, točno opisuje poremećaj i što raditi a što ne.
> Vjerujem da je to sve povezano s senzornom problematikom, jer on ima i usporeni razvoj govora. Logopedica nam je isto rekla da vjeruje da je sve to kod njega povezano.
> Inače je psihički potpuno zdravo dijete.
> E sad, naš je problem, osim što Noa jede ekstremno malo namirnica i taj što on jako nizak, tj. ne razvija se normalno, od 1,5 g je ispod 5 percenti na krivulji rasta i težine. Bili smo na obradi kod endokrinologa, oni nisu našli ništa (hormon rasta je ok) što bi objasnilo tako niski rast a ja sam uvjerena da je to zbog prehrane.
> Pa mene brine ovaj dio teksta: "Ako to dijete raste normalno, mi trebamo biti opušteni."
> 
> Što da radim? Ima li tko kakav savjet?


Moj mlađi (u ranoj dobi probirač, ali nije za ovu skupinu jer je volio zdravu hranu, samo ne baš sve što je na stolu, a tako je i danas)  isto je bio niži od prosjeka, ali to se popravilo negdje od petog razreda. Sad nije nešto posebno visok, ali ima nekoliko dječaka u razredu koji su niži od njega. On je imao faze - raste u visinu, pa neko vrijeme ne raste, ali se zato širi u ramenima i kukovima i dobiva na masi, iako nikad nije bio debeo.

Što se hrane tiče - trenutno on bolje jede od starijeg brata koji je izuzetno visok (mi smo imali nevolju druge vrste - zbog prebrzog rasta morao je na fizikalnu terapiju jer se sav iskrivio kao upitnik+dobio mladenačke strije poprečno po leđima). Inače, da te utješim - ima tu puno genetike: moj stariji je pokupio svoju visinu i krakatost od oca, a mlađi relativno nizak rast od mog oca. 

Savjet: daj si tjedan dana i ne obraćaj puno pažnje na to što jede, ali s ostalim članovima obitelji guštaj u onome što vi jedete. Naš sin je tako pomalo mijenjao navike, a tako je i danas - do ove godine nije jeo paradajze, sad ih jede. Nije jeo ni štajaznam francusku salatu, sad je jede. Nije jeo morske plodove, sad ih obožava. Mogla bih tako nabrajati.... Trik je bio u tome da mi ostali jedemo i oblizavamo se, a on ponekad proba ono što do jučer nije jeo. Njemu je često smetala tekstura i izgled hrane, a s vremenom to je otišlo u drugom smjeru - voli si sam pripremiti ono što će pojesti. Krenuli smo od voćne salate, a sad me zamolio da mu u bilježnicu jednostavnih recepata zapišem kako se kuha kisela repa  :Grin: !

----------


## bfamily

On ima 4 god i 9 mjeseci, 99,7 cm i cca 15 kg., stalno je na 5. percentili ili ispod.
Maslinovo ulje mu stavljam u kuhanu hranu. 
Neznam dali ima smisla jelovnik kad nikakva "nova" hrana ne dolazi u obzir. 
Nitko ga ne može natjerati da pojede makar i najmanji komadić nečeg što ne voli. 
Zaista je u stanju biti danima gladan rađe nego da što pojede.
Sve (što ne jede inače) kod njega izaziva povraćanje, smrdi mu....

----------


## jelena.O

bum doma pogledala tablice
jel jedete salate, moji si vole staviti bućino ( dobro nije to tvoje podneblje, ali možda prođe)

jel jede nešto ko bolonjez ( mislim na umak, u to se može utrpati svašta, ja ga radim s bućom, i moja klinka izbirljivica ga slasno jede, inače buće neće ni pogledat, za razliku od malca koji baš voli buću), 

i daj napiši kaj uopće jede, poveži s klopom koju ti i klinka jede da ne moraš uduplo kuhat ( ja moram nekad nekaj duplo radit ak recimo ostali jedu nešto tipa svinjetine, onda malcu radim posebno, ili ako malom posebno tjesto kuham, zakuham juhu i slično, ostalo večinom kuham sve kaj on jede, a njima dodam usput sirovo kaj i oni jedu).

kaj jede za doručak, jel jede prije vrtića?

----------


## bfamily

Moguće da je visina genetska ali mi smo svi prosječno visoki, i kćer mi isto, doduše svi osim moje mame, ona je malo niža osoba.

On zna pojesti dosta količinski ali samo hranu koju želi (5 kuhanih namirnica). Znači izbirljivac  :Rolling Eyes: 
Kad sam počela čitati o SED-u, skužila sam da Noa jede isključivo hranu koja je žute ili bijele boje, što se često spominje baš kao karakteristika tog poremećaja.
U ovih 3 godine otkako se borimo s prehranom kušao je 3 nove namirnice: kikiriki, bajame i papriku (sirovu). 
Ne mogu vam opisati tu sreću kad je probao nešto novo. No ključno je da se to dogodilo potpuno spontano, bez našem poticanja, nuđenja, ništa...

Skoro ga uopće više ne nudimo da proba drugu hranu jer nema smisla, time ga samo odgurujemo (npr. ako mu danas predložim nešto novo, on automatski prestaje jesti i ono što voli i taj dan štrajka).
Uživamo u svojoj hrani, kad je ručak, on ima tanjur kraj nas ali sa svojom hranom. 
Samo s vremena na vrijeme se pitam dali radim grešku ako ga ne nudim, ako ne pokušavam...ah ta nesigurnost.

----------


## bfamily

> bum doma pogledala tablice
> jel jedete salate, moji si vole staviti bućino ( dobro nije to tvoje podneblje, ali možda prođe)
> 
> jel jede nešto ko bolonjez ( mislim na umak, u to se može utrpati svašta, ja ga radim s bućom, i moja klinka izbirljivica ga slasno jede, inače buće neće ni pogledat, za razliku od malca koji baš voli buću), 
> 
> i daj napiši kaj uopće jede, poveži s klopom koju ti i klinka jede da ne moraš uduplo kuhat ( ja moram nekad nekaj duplo radit ak recimo ostali jedu nešto tipa svinjetine, onda malcu radim posebno, ili ako malom posebno tjesto kuham, zakuham juhu i slično, ostalo večinom kuham sve kaj on jede, a njima dodam usput sirovo kaj i oni jedu).
> 
> kaj jede za doručak, jel jede prije vrtića?


Nikakvi umaci, ni zeleno ne jede. Sve što je mora biti samo na tanjuru.
Jede: palentu (samo s uljem), riži na bijelo, tjestenina (bez umaka), prženi krumpirići i tvrdo kuhano jaje (samo bijelo). 
Isključivo to jede od kuhanog jela već 3 godine.
Od ostalog pojede dukatino, maslac na kruhu mu je skoro glavni obrok, kroasan i krafna (moram micati čokoladu jer ne voli tekuću, običnu čokoladu pojede), jedna vrsta peciva.
Od voća banana i jabuka ali dosta rijetko.
Kikiriki, badem i rijeeetko ta paprikica, to nam je najnovija namirnica (od ovog ljeta).

Za doručak mu je obično krafna, pecivo ili maslac na kruhu.

Kao što vidiš jako je komplicirano uopće planirati ručak za njega. Da ne govorim odlazak negdi vani, živa muka, bila bi najsretnija da mu mogu kupiti pizzu.
Povezujem s našim ručkom kad god mogu. Danas smo npr. mi jeli meso u umaku od pamidora i rižu, a on samo rižu.

----------


## jelena.O

a jel staviš malo ulja dok kuhaš rižu ? je li si ga koji put pitala jel si hoće nekaj staviti gore (zrno soli, kurkume, neko ulje)
pekmez?
meso? riba? suho voće( grožđice, brusnice, suhi anannas)?

----------


## bfamily

> a jel staviš malo ulja dok kuhaš rižu ? je li si ga koji put pitala jel si hoće nekaj staviti gore (zrno soli, kurkume, neko ulje)
> pekmez?
> meso? riba? suho voće( grožđice, brusnice, suhi anannas)?


Stavimo obavezno ulje i u rižu, palentu i tjesteninu.
Nisam ga pitala iz straha, jer se dogodilo par puta da mu je baka pokušala skuhati rižu jednom sa vegetom, pa je ispala blago žute boje i nije htio jesti. A palentu je jednom kuhala na vodici od juhe i nije bilo šanse kad je kušao da pojede. Btw. vidi se da je baka upornija od mene.

Ne jede ništa drugo, ni meso, ni ribu, pekmez, povrće, suho voće....ništa

----------


## majola

bfamily nemam ti sto pametno za rec osim da znam kako ti je. ni moj sestogodisnjak ne jede puno toga, ali opet bolje od tvog.
kad bi ga tjerali da pojede nesto sto ne voli samo bi povracao tako da smo odustali. ali postoje mali pomaci.
do nedavno je od mesa jeo samo pohani pileci file, pa sam mu uspjela podvaliti pohanu svinjetinu da bi pomalo poceo jesti pecenu kokos/ svinjetinu, leso meso, doduse sve uz lagano inzistiranje s nase strane

znam da se brines i da ludis (i ja jer mi se ne da vise stalno jedno te isto kuhati, i to jer ni stariji a ni MM nezele bas probati nove stvari i nevole dosta toga) ali opustite se, doc ce dan kada ce vas iznenaditi i probati nesto novo

----------


## bfamily

> bfamily nemam ti sto pametno za rec osim da znam kako ti je. ni moj sestogodisnjak ne jede puno toga, ali opet bolje od tvog.
> kad bi ga tjerali da pojede nesto sto ne voli samo bi povracao tako da smo odustali. ali postoje mali pomaci.
> do nedavno je od mesa jeo samo pohani pileci file, pa sam mu uspjela podvaliti pohanu svinjetinu da bi pomalo poceo jesti pecenu kokos/ svinjetinu, leso meso, doduse sve uz lagano inzistiranje s nase strane
> 
> znam da se brines i da ludis (i ja jer mi se ne da vise stalno jedno te isto kuhati, i to jer ni stariji a ni MM nezele bas probati nove stvari i nevole dosta toga) ali opustite se, doc ce dan kada ce vas iznenaditi i probati nesto novo


Točno to, ludim. Pa se malo smirim ali opet ludim, u biti me to jako jako brine, zbog njegovog zdravlja. Strah me da će ovakva prehrane ostaviti neke posljedice.

Hvala tebi i svima na savjetima i iskustvima

----------


## jelena.O

Ne trebas ti stavit zacine dok kuhasnego stavi nastol pa si vi zemite, i potakni njega da si kurkumira malo, ili nekaj slicno
Osim dukatina jede jos kaj mlijecno?

----------


## bfamily

> Ne trebas ti stavit zacine dok kuhasnego stavi nastol pa si vi zemite, i potakni njega da si kurkumira malo, ili nekaj slicno
> Osim dukatina jede jos kaj mlijecno?


Mogu pokušati. Za sada će mi glavna nit vodilja biti da smanjim stres u vezi hrane i kod njega i kod sebe. Kad se oboje opustimo onda ću ga pitati dali nešto želi ali ga ne želim više na ništa siliti. 
Ne jede ništa mliječno osim dukatina.
Kad je bio beba (par mjeseci) smo skužili da ima netoleranciju na proteine kravljeg mlijeka, reagirao bi pri svakom uvođenju adaptiranog. Kasnije je to potvrđeno kod gastoenterologa ali su rekli da će proći.

----------


## lavko

Netoleranciju ili alergiju?

----------


## lavko

Ako je alergija, ne bi smio ni dukatino.

----------


## jelena.O

je tad je i putar upitan?

na koji način mu se manifestiralo to s mlijekom??? osim osip kod uvođenja ad, i kad je počeo taj dukatino, ste radili testove skoro???

----------


## jelena.O

ti si jela sve dok je dojio?

----------


## Peterlin

> Netoleranciju ili alergiju?


Zdravoseljački - ako je alergija, ne smije ništa mliječno.

Ako je intolerancija (to ima moj sin) to je puno labavije. Ovaj moj ne smije piti nefermentirano mlijeko jer odmah dobije proljev, ali može jesti i jede jogurt i sireve koji se rade od fermentiranog mlijeka, tako da je to puno lakše.

----------


## jelena.O

baš i nije tak zdravo seljački, neki i s alergijama mogu pojest fermentirano( moji ne spadaju u tu kategoriju, mora im alergija bit na čistoj 0, i tak još kuji godinu iza pa tek onda smiju nešto)

----------


## bfamily

> Netoleranciju ili alergiju?


Mislim da je intolerancija.
Ka je imao par mjeseci, je dobio bocu adaptiranog i nakon dva sata povraćao, sljedećeg dana je imao grčeve.
Mislili smo da mu je teško pao na želudac jer je bio isključivo dojen. No onda ista stvar ponovila nakon par mjeseci.
Radili smo krvni i prick test koji je pokazao intoleranciju ali su rekli da će vjerovatno proći samo od sebe kako bude rastao. 
Mi mu dalje nismo nudili mlijeko, niti adaptirano niti kravlje ali je oko 2 godine probao dukatino (i svidjelo mu se) i nije reagirao pa smo nastavili s time.

----------


## jelena.O

prikovi i testovi kod dr. upućuju na alergije, intolerancije se rade u posebnim labosima, nego ako nije reagirao ( mada bi ja ponovila test) jer si mu uvela i mladi kravlji sir i vrhnje?

----------


## bfamily

Trenutno mi i nije toliko bitno dali je alergičan jer ionako ne želi niti kušati mlijeko a niti ne reagira kad ga konzumira npr. u palačinkama (kojih je prihvatio prošle godine, isto ogroman uspjeh  :Smile:  )

Zaboravila sam prije napisati da sam jela sve dok sam dojila

----------


## In love

Bfamily, naš 6,5g ima 19kg, jede jedno 10 stvari koje vrtimo u krug. Povrce - nista, u zadnje vrijeme je prihvatio juhu od rajcice ( ali samo onu iz vrecice). Voce - jabuka i banana ( ne pojede cijelo, uvijek pola ostane). Voli mlijeko, jogurte samo vocne tekuce bez ikakvih komadica. I puding i griz. I kornflekse. 
Od mesa - nista, pojede jedino kožu od pecene piletine  :Undecided: . 
voli  kruh i na njemu Linoladu ili pastetu ( mislim izbor mu je odlican).
Ne voli ni sladkise, tu i tamo koji gumeni bombon i obicna mlijecna cokolada.

U skoli ne uzimamo marendu, nosi od kuce a na kraju i to vrati pojedeno nista ili napola. Rucak na produzenom - nula bodova. Kad nesto pojede me uciteljica doceka sva sretna da je dijete nesto pojelo.

Bilo je perioda kada je cijeli dan pio samo kakao.

Ja sam se prestala zabrinjavati, dijete je zdravo, krvna slika uredna ( hemoglobin je na donjoj granici ali nema sanse da mu uvalim nesto bogato zeljezom). Voli vitaminske sirupe pa mu kupim to u ljekarni, bolje umjetno nego nista.

----------


## bfamily

> Bfamily, naš 6,5g ima 19kg, jede jedno 10 stvari koje vrtimo u krug. Povrce - nista, u zadnje vrijeme je prihvatio juhu od rajcice ( ali samo onu iz vrecice). Voce - jabuka i banana ( ne pojede cijelo, uvijek pola ostane). Voli mlijeko, jogurte samo vocne tekuce bez ikakvih komadica. I puding i griz. I kornflekse. 
> Od mesa - nista, pojede jedino kožu od pecene piletine . 
> voli  kruh i na njemu Linoladu ili pastetu ( mislim izbor mu je odlican).
> Ne voli ni sladkise, tu i tamo koji gumeni bombon i obicna mlijecna cokolada.
> 
> U skoli ne uzimamo marendu, nosi od kuce a na kraju i to vrati pojedeno nista ili napola. Rucak na produzenom - nula bodova. Kad nesto pojede me uciteljica doceka sva sretna da je dijete nesto pojelo.
> 
> Bilo je perioda kada je cijeli dan pio samo kakao.
> 
> Ja sam se prestala zabrinjavati, dijete je zdravo, krvna slika uredna ( hemoglobin je na donjoj granici ali nema sanse da mu uvalim nesto bogato zeljezom). Voli vitaminske sirupe pa mu kupim to u ljekarni, bolje umjetno nego nista.


Znači slična situacija kao i kod nas. 
javim ti se na pp

----------


## nerali

Drage mame, nisam baš često na forumu, ali vidim da vas nekoliko ima isti problem kao mi. Ne ću se ponavljati, ali samo ukratko, dijete mi jede nekoliko namirnica i to uglavnom ugljikohidrate, bez mesa, bez povrća, a od voća samo bananu i eventualno neki voćni sok i to preko 3 godine.
Istražujem aktivno godinu dana sve i od kad smo shvatili da nema nitko u Hrvatskoj tko nam može pomoći, krenuli smo istraživati van Hrvatske. 
I dalje potvrđujem da je to SED (selective eating disorder) koji spada u dijagnozu ARFID (Avoidant / Restrictive Food Intake Disorder). Molim vas da prvo razlikujete je li dijete samo izbirljivo ili stvarno ima poremećaj prehrane. Većina djece je u nekoj životnoj fazi izbirljiva, ali mi ovdje ne pričamo o tome. 
Ako dijete jede određene namirnice duže vrijeme 2-3 godine i ne možete ga natjerati, potkupiti, nagovoriti, namoliti... onda je to više nego izbirljivost. ALi i same poznajete svoje dijete, oni koji imaju poremećaj stvarno NE MOGU to pojesti, a oni koji su izbirljivi oni MOGU, ALI NE ŽELE. 
Postoji nekoliko internetskih grupa u koje sam se uključila o tome, naravno van Hrvatske (Engleska, Amerika) gdje liječnici potrvrđuju koja je razlika i sve detaljno objašnjavaju.
Nas nekoliko smo se "našle" preko foruma, često se dopisujemo, prevodimo članke, kontaktiramo s roditeljima i osobama s istim poremećajem iz drugih država. 
Ako želite više pročitati o tome na hrvatskom pogledajte ove tekstove. http://selectiveeatingdesorder.blogspot.hr/

ili potražite na googlu pod: selektivno jedenje blog (djeca koja jedu samo određenu hranu)

mislim da će vam biti dovoljno jasno za početak, bar da znate razlikovati što je jedno, a što drugo.


Naravno možemo ih staviti i na forum.

----------


## ellica

Procitala sam temu i imam pokoje pitanje,ako se nekom uopce da citati sve  :Wink: 
Dakle moja je navrsila 2god.i mislim da ima SED.Onda mi se cini da ipak ne....pa da krenem od pocetka.
Dojila je 20mj.Osim prvih mjesec dana kad je super dojila,ostalo je vec "zezala".Strajk dojenja navodno...malo hoce,malo nece....
Dohranu sam pocela sa 5,5-gnjeceno vilicom.Nije htjela.Malo odgodili.Pa opet nece.Pa sam pocela miksati i nuditi komade.Nesto bi pojela.Nisam brinula jer je dojenje ionako kao osnovna hrana do godine.
U toj fazi s godinu smo otisli gastrici u Helenu kks,urin,uk -ok.Cujte takva je,doji-to ju zasiti.Ok izgleda,samo je sitna....nebi daljnju obradu.
Hranu je jela miksanu(povrce,meso)-zitarice/voce iako zvakanje nije problem.Cesto nije zeljela jesti i to najcesce rucak.
Ali tad su se zaredali urinoinfekti....jos losiji apetit,pa i zubi izlaze i evo nas sa pune 2.
Mene povremeno hvata istinski ocaj.Dakle dorucak uglavnom pojede a to su smoothiji(voce/jogurt-voce/zitarice/-plus kakao,kokosovo ulje)ili pohani kruh,sami kruh i abc pokraj.
Mlijeko pije biljno i to par gutljaja.Ostalo mlijecno ne.
Voce jede sve i u komadima sama,peciva,sami kruh.Od mlijecnog jogurt samo u zgancima ili smoothijima i to malo.
Rafim domace muffine ali hoce samo 1vrstu slanih,stapice ...
E sad rucak-nema sanse-ako uspijemo to je par zlicica miksanog povrca/mesa skuhanog pisebno za nju.
Nikad nije pojela "normalni rucak"-znaci nije probala meso,rizu,tijesto,juhe-ma nema sanse-poludi cim joj ponudim.
od povrca samo popecci tikvica mrkva jaje i malo brasna ili batat/brasno.Ciklu smiksam u smoothi s jabukom.
Jaja nikakva-samo kroz palacinke-prazne.
Jede orasaste,suho voce.
Jela bi kekse,coksu i sl.al to rijetko jede.
Ja se trudim da jede zdravo ali lagano posustajem.
Kad smo negdje -ne jede-kad je kod nas netko -ne jede.
Znam da jede dosta,ali istih namirnica,ali nema rucka  :Sad: .Zivi od uzina.
I sad uopce ne znam bi li se upustila u pretrage?Kome ici?Stalno pokusavam skuziti sto ne stima,ali ne mogu.Ne zelim da me netko pita za koju god gdi ste bili do sad.....
I da jede uz buljenje u mob.
Stariji je jeo sve i ok.On boluje od dijabetesa i zbog tog sam jis luda od svega.

----------


## Idnom

Kako stoji s kilazom i visinom za svoju dob? Ako je to ok i ako nije nesto ekstra bolezljiva ja se ne bi upustala u hodocascenja po doktorima. 
Prema onome sto pises, ona sve osim rucka cisto ok pojede. 
Moj djecak ima 3,5 god i jede dosta manje namirnica od tvoje, vecinu toga miksano, ja ga hranim. Prosli terapiju hranjenja, posjete gastricki, psihologu, rad. terapeutu, nutricionist... Nama nista od toga nije nesto posebno pomoglo. U zadnjih par mjeseci sam se ja malo opustila i kao da je mrvicu bolje (u smislu da nesto pojede za npr. rucak, ali nismo uspjeli uvesti neku novu namirnicu). 
Ono sto pokusavam i cini mi se da funkcionira je smanjiti broj obroka. Npr. ujutro pojede 5 zlica griza. Prije bi ja za pol sata nudila puter stangicu pa bi pojeo 3 zalogaja, onda bi za sat vremena davala voce... Sad sam promjenila taktiku, kolko god da (ne)pojede za dorucak do rucka nema medjuobroka i stvarno puno bolje pojede rucak. Izmedju obroka nema zasladjenih napitaka.
Nutricionistica mi je objasnila da postoji mehanicka (prazan zelidac) i kemijska (niska razina secera u krvi) glad. Zato djetetu treba raditi pauzu od cca 4-5 sati izmedju obroka kako bi osjetilo glad. Stalno nutkanje i par zalogaja svako malo daje osjecaj sitosti i organizam nije nikad stvarno gladan. 
Na terapijama hranjenja je sljedeci princip: razne vrste hrane su ponudjene svaka za sebe u zasebnim posudicama. To se stavi pred dijete i ti i ostali ukucani to jedete. Pri tome, dijete ne nagovarate, ne komentirate nista vezano za hranjenje, ne brisete mu usta, dopustate da jede rukama, zmaze se, igra se hranom... Ne smiju biti u blizini igracke kako bi se dijete usredotocilo na hranu. Ako ne zeli, ne jede. Opet ponavljate za par sati ili dr. dan
Ne znam dal planirate upis u vrtic. Mozda bi to moglo u rijesavanju problema.

----------


## lavko

> Nutricionistica mi je objasnila da postoji mehanicka (prazan zelidac) i kemijska (niska razina secera u krvi) glad. Zato djetetu treba raditi pauzu od cca 4-5 sati izmedju obroka kako bi osjetilo glad. Stalno nutkanje i par zalogaja svako malo daje osjecaj sitosti i organizam nije nikad stvarno gladan.


Ovo je jako bitno. To je i nama nutricinistica objasnila, najmanje 3.5 sataq treba proći između obroka, mora osjetiti glad. Moja je najgladnija nakon 4-5 sati, nekad odbije doručak i za ručak pojede cijeli tanjur. Nije neki jelac, ali kad je gladna, gladna je.
Ja sam se isto bojala, pa joj, kako će preskočiti obrok, pa ako joj dođe slabo..ali vjerujem da bi pojela nešto da je gladna.

E sad, doista ima djece kojima se gadi određena hrana..tu bih ja malo konzultirala literaturu i te stranice..

----------


## ellica

Idnom ima 11,7kg i ne znam koliko je visoka.Bila je 87cm prije 2mjeseca.Sitna je,ali ne premrsava.Visina je ok skroz za dob .
Osim urinoinfekata tj.e.coli u urinu koja se vracala ostalo je sve ok.
A neka knjiga na hrv.?Engleski sam zatupila :Grin: trebao bi mi prevodilac.
Ja cak mislim da bi ona nesto i pojela da hoce probat.Al neeeeece.
Sva djeca vole juhu,bolonjez i sl.(vecina djeca ne sva).Da bas nista od rucka ne voli?Ono cevap?Prazno tijesto?

----------


## Lili75

Ellica 
ovaj vas problem.me opet podsjetio na mog necaka za 4 mj ce imat 3 god on jos ne zvace sve smiksano full.
Iz Klaiceve ih otpustili da im ne mogu pomoci jer se on tamo igrao s cizmama hranu ni pogledat a kamoli dotaknut.

mene to strasno brine. Roditelji nisu upuceni nigdje dalje,  i sto sad?
Ima netko savjet?

Roditelji ga stalno nutkaju i ne zele ga dovest u stanje da "izgladni".
zacarani krug.

----------


## Kaae

Evo moj sin bez ikakvih poremecaja u prehrani ne voli bolonjez, a prazno tijesto valjda ne bi pojeo ni da mu zivot ovisi o tome. Zapravo uopce nije htio jesti tjesteninu negdje do iza navrsene druge godine zivota - bila mu je gadljiva. Juhe uglavnom jede, ponekad nece.

Po onom sto si navela, dijete jede poprilicnu kolicinu namirnica. Ja bih isto smanjila broj obroka i totalno nastavila ne raditi dramu oko toga sto jede, a sto ne.

----------


## ellica

Sto smanjiti od obroka?Uzine?
Izbacivala sam ja i to,nudila isto jelo za redom(ovo koje nece pogledat),al ne odustaje ona.Nismo nista s tim dobili.
Znaci nece rucak-sto onda?Ona saceka veceru,uzinu dok god nije nesto sto prolazi....
Ne dramim.ja kad smo doma(povremeno da hahaha),ma ni gosti,jednodnevni izlet,ali visednevni boravak kod mojih u Slavoniji ili na moru me izludi.
Tad beskrajno tvrdoglavi ,plus jedi,jedi dobit ces....jedi ici cemo.....nista ne jede,pa to nije normalno,pa to jos nismo vidjeli :Rolling Eyes: 
Lilli bas nista u komadu?Sve miksano?Super su onda ovi iz Klaiceve kad im ne mogu pomoci  :Grin: 
Ja ne ocukujem da mi netko "rjesi"problem samo da me usmjeri,ali mislim da necemo nikud bar za sada.
Netko me pitao za vrtic.Ici ce od jeseni kad krenem raditi.

----------


## Idnom

Moj je vec skoro pune 2 godine u vrticu i tamo gotovo nista ne jede. Cesto mu je prvi obrok tek oko 16-17h. Eventualno tamo pojede snitu kruha ili 2 cajna kolutica.
Imali smo faze kada ni nakon cjelodnevnog gladovanja u vrticu doma nece nista jesti. Za nepovjerovati!
Primjerice, vikendom cesto probrlja dorucak - pojede par zalogaja pecenih jaja. Rucak mu dam nakon cca 4 sata, izmedju nista i dobro ga fizicki izmorim i onda najcesce stvarno dobro pojede taj rucak (naravno jedno od onih 4-5 jela koja jede). Ja ga moram hraniti, sam bi pojeo jedini mozda pomfrit, ali nesto zdravo i hranjivo nema sanse. 
Ovo sto spominjes oko odlaska negdje na izlet ili put je stvarno problem. Ja ne mogu zamisliti da mi odemo npr na 2 tjedna u hotel i da on tamo mora jesti. Ne jede nikakve namaze, nista mlijecno (osim vocnog jogurta bez komadica voca i ponekad griza), nikakve sireve, salame, pahuljice.... Apsolutno nista. 
Vec sam razmisljala da tak nesto napravimo pa mozda bi nakon par dana poceo... Najveci je problem sto on nista nepoznato ne jede, ne zeli ni probati.
S 3,5 god je prvi put u zivotu uspio polizati malo sladoleda. Nedavno je tek pojeo par kiki bombona. Nije htio mi u usta staviti. A to stvarno vecina djece obozava...
Kod nas je vjerojatno problem senzorika i iz toga se izrodio jos kao dodatni problem njegova manipulacija. Svjestan je da me to uzasno zivcira i da mi je jako stalo da pojede pa iskoristava situacije.

----------


## mamitzi

filip i ja nismo otišli psihologu jer dok smo dobili uputnicu on je upao u neku faza jela i da ga sad vidite, postao je prava buhtlica.
on djeteta kojem niti jedne hlače nisu dovoljno uske došla sam do dječaka kojem je svašta usko.
to se nije dogodilo zbog zdrave hrane, nego od pohanaca, kruha, mlijeka i kesa.
ali nakon godina koje sam provela plačući i gledajući mu rebarca i brojeći zalogaje, nije me briga.
nadam se samo da će sad ipak uvesti neke nove namirnice, kad je već zavolio jesti.

----------


## Jurana

Ali, mamitzi, sad kad više nije životno ugrožen od mršavosti (naravno da se šalim) idealna je prilika da napravite nešto s nezdravim navikama jer učas možeš imati problem prekobrojnih kilograma.
Prije se nisi mogla upuštati u ispravljanje kad je bilo bitno da bilo što stavi u usta. Očito si sad može priuštiti da preskoči koji zalogaj.


Znam nekoliko djece koji su od potranjenih u djetinjstvu došli do pretilih u tinejdžerskim godinama.

----------


## Nera

> Ali, mamitzi, sad kad više nije životno ugrožen od mršavosti (naravno da se šalim) idealna je prilika da napravite nešto s nezdravim navikama jer učas možeš imati problem prekobrojnih kilograma.
> Prije se nisi mogla upuštati u ispravljanje kad je bilo bitno da bilo što stavi u usta. Očito si sad može priuštiti da preskoči koji zalogaj.
> 
> 
> Znam nekoliko djece koji su od potranjenih u djetinjstvu došli do pretilih u tinejdžerskim godinama.


Je, je, MM. Kad je bio mali, dr. ga proglasil rahitičnim pa ga baka uzela pod svoje i tofala ribljim uljem, al ne samo njim... :Laughing:

----------


## mamitzi

jurana, krenula sam s tim, međutim kod nas se u zadnjih par mjeseci dogodio nesretan splet okolnosti u školi sa zlostavljačem u razredu, s razrednicom čudnog ponašanja, ravnateljem lažljivcom, policijom i inspekcijama - tako da samo preživljavamo do 6.mjeseca.
nera, nisam imala pojma da je tvoj bucko bio mršavo djetešce (vjerojatno bi to i on mogao za mene reći)

----------


## ellica

Ja jos nisam u fazi da joj dam da jede bilo sto samo da jede.
Iako ako ovako nastavi uskoro cu biti za otpis :D.
Dakle probala je juhu.Cak i pojede par zlicica i rece mama to ni fino.
A glaaaaadna je,gladna-ne znam vise cime bi ju hranila.
A nagovorit ju da nesto proba-no way.
Primjer-ima svoju kuhinjicu i u njoj "kuha"i tako se igrala pravom tjesteninom i odjednom hop u usta.Objasnim da se to ne jede da se kuha i bla bla.
Skuha se tijesto i dam joj i objasnjavam da smo skuhale i da proba kako je ovo tvrdo(njega proba)i kako je kuhano meko(e to nece).
Mjesi,kuha,soli,hoces papati-neeeeeee.

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam jel prava tema,al mislim da meni treba psiholog. Najradije bih se vratila u vrijeme dohrane i sve napravila drugacije  :Sad: 

Od prvog dana,od dojenja i ad,on jede malo. Minimalno.
Sad ima 3 god, 98cm i 12.2kile. Mrsav je.
Od konkretnih stvari jede pecivo, kruh, tjesteninu, meso, paradajz (uz svaki rucak), spinat i pire. Malo juhice. Cokolino, grcki jogurt je volio,sad odbija. 
Rizu,griz,variva,jeo je,zadnjih god dana nece. Pljuje palacinke,namazan kruh s bilo cime, nece recimo ni pomfrit. Naravno cokolade bi jeo i voli voce.

Osjecam se jako neuspjesno. Sve osim voca i mesa ga mi hranimo,uz crtic. Inace nema sanse da bi sjeo i jeo. Ni mrvu ne bi, ne znam kak bi bio gladan i sto bi bilo. Preaktivan je,i pedica to kaze kad ga je vidjela.

Rado bih pokrenula preodgoj i ukinula crtice, nek jede sam, dala mu za stolom,ak nece sad il poslije da bude gladan. Al ne mogu to napraviti tak mrsavom djetetu,uzasno me strah 

Previse sam vec plakala radi hranjenja. Kad vidim drugu djecu da jedu sve, sad secu s fritulama i krafnama, bas se osjecam koma...

E da,u vrtici navodno jede,al ne sve. Ak nista drugo,pojede kruh

----------


## Vrci

Isprika, sam jede samo voce i pecivo, a meso mu nabodemo na vilicu,on sam stavi u usta

----------


## lavko

Vrci, slušaj sad, ne možeš vrijeme vratiti ali možeš sad popraviti.
Mi smo išli kod psihologa i ja sam pročitala predivnu knjigu koja mi je dosta pomogla. nakon toga sam učinila jednu stvar - pustila sam nju da odluči.
Ali najprije moram napomenuti da nije veliki jelac i jede vrlo ograničeni broj jela, nije spremna brzo probati nove okuse. 
Najprije se ti dovedi u red - kada je vrijeme jela, nemoj biti nervozna, ne titraj, ne vrebaj nad svakom žlicom, radije drmni čašicu rakije da se opustiš, ali nemoj da osjeti nervozu. 
Ono što će ti psiholozi reći je da je jelo djetetova odgovornost - ti nudiš, on odlučuje. Ne, ti ne znaš za njega bolje koliko treba pojesti, on zna sam koliko mu treba i koliko želi. Ponudi i odmah, odmah pusti. Vi jedite svoje, ne nagovaraj, samo pusti...

U početku će ti biti grozno - kad ne pojede skoro ništa, mislit ćeš kako će jadan hodati od gladi, kako će spavati bez večere. 
Ali čim pustiš kontrolu, on će osjetiti veću slobodu, on će sam moći odlučiti - da, hoću jesti i to baš 4 žlice. I dobro. Očito mu je dost.

S time da je bitno još nešto - da jelo nije izraz osjećaja tj da su vaši odnosi unutar obitelji u redu, da ne živite u napetosti - ne mislim na ove svakodnevne stresove, nego da nije neki težak odnos, svađe i slično..da ste ti i on u dobrim odnosima. Ne idealnim (nemoj zamišljati scene iz filmova), nego normalnim.

Ako si imalo vična engleskom, pročitaj knjigu https://www.amazon.com/Child-Mine-Fe.../dp/0923521518

Po tome rade u Klaićevoj.

----------


## Christine

Moj sin voli jesti, pa ne mogu komentirati puno, ali se slažem s lavko. Čak i moj nekad pljune hranu na stol, ja ignoriram, onda on malo prouči i pojede (ne uvijek, nekad je zauvijek pljunuo  :Smile: ). Al ako mu se sviđa onda utrpa više nego mu stane u usta. Užas. Donekle me vilica spašava, što je sporiji.

MM je imao problem s prehranom. I danas je premršav. On neće jesti ako ima previše hrane. Ja s njim igre bez granica igram - skuham uvijek na knap, onda najviše pojede i gunđa što je na knap. Švedski stol je za njega katastrofa.

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne živciram se, ali nekad tako puknem.
Ono, kad gleda na stolu i komentira što vidi. Jel bi probao? "Ne" i ode. A zapravo me iz takta izbacuje to što više ne želi jesti ono što je volio. A ionako ograničeno jede jel

Ili kad mi kaže da bi jeo recimo juhu. Dam mu juhu, pa kaže "ne juhu"

Aargh

----------


## tangerina

> E da,u vrtici navodno jede,al ne sve. Ak nista drugo,pojede kruh


mislim da ti je ovo jako važan pokazatelj
s jedne strane, da jede kad ga se ne hrani uz crtić i specijalnu animaciju
s druge strane, da ako doma kreneš uvodit promjene i doma ništa ne jede, neće umrijet od gladi, vjerojatno će u tom prvom periodu više jest u vrtiću  :Smile: 

po meni ti popis stvari koje jede ustvari uopće nije mali, tu imaš i ugljikohidrata, i proteina, i povrća i voća, mislim da je to više nego što je moj jeo u toj dobi. To što dijete neće da jede pomfrit, palačinke i kruh s pekmezom ili nutelom,  nije baš tragedija. Razumijem da ako je mršav želiš ga malo nadebljat, ali ja bih tu prije onda išla sa pokušajem pojačavanja onoga što jede (ne čokolade naravno, nego tjestenina, kruh..), iako ako je takav tip računaj na vrlo male do nikakve pomake. To su ti mali Grga Čvarci, ali kako rastu mijenja se to.

----------


## lavko

Pa daj mu kaj hoće, mi imamo bolonjez i varijacije na temu non stop..uguram povrće i super.
Neće masu toga, jede od voća jabuke, naranče, banane.
Futraj ga s onim što voli.

----------


## Christine

Sad će me kaae oprat  :Wink: , al ja bih probala možda s dizajnom tanjura. Moj kad vidi zelene kuglice na tanjuru, raspameti se od sreće. Sad kad krene bolji izbor namirnica, možda možeš aranžirati zanimljivo. Ja sam po preporuci pedijatrice tako počela, ali se pokazalo da naš nema problam s jelom pa ne ulažem neki trud u to.

----------


## zutaminuta

Kaj fali mesu i voću? To je potpuna hrana ako se mene pita. Jedno ima vlakna, vitamine i šećere, drugo ima masti i proteine. Štoviše, ja bih radila meso s voćem.
Da ne ispadne da se samo šalim, ozbiljno, ako dijete jede to dvoje onda mu to radi. Samo neka jede. To što neće grah, variva, griz. Pusti. Griz je precijenjen.

----------


## Kaae

> Sad će me kaae oprat , al ja bih probala možda s dizajnom tanjura.


 :lool: 

Meso s vocem, da, svakako. I povrce s pekmezom, i slicno.

Ne zezam se ni najmanje. Kcer jede dohranu tek oko 5 mjeseci, a u to vrijeme smo saznali da, zbog alergija, ne smije jaja, kikiriki i sve ostale orasaste plodove, grah i grahorice (osim graska i mahuna), sve mlijecno, mrkvu i soju. Njoj svakako kombiniram hranu koja mi ne bi samo tako prije pala na pamet.

----------


## šafran

> Pa daj mu kaj hoće, mi imamo bolonjez i varijacije na temu non stop..uguram povrće i super.
> Neće masu toga, jede od voća jabuke, naranče, banane.
> Futraj ga s onim što voli.


Ja isto ovako mislim. U vrtiću toliko inzistiraju da djeca jedu sve, pa ih hrane sa brokulom i slično, pa se klinci ispovraćaju, ma bezveze. Reko pustite djecu na miru više, moja mrzi borkulu i točka, ali zato voli zelenu salatu, paradajz i paprike, i u čemu je problem? Dokle god nema previše keksa, gumenih, čokolade u prehrani sve ok.
Griz moji nikad nisu jeli, jednom sam probala kod oboje, nisu htjeli  Po meni u biti i nepotrebno jelo.
Starija je isto suha ko suvarak, oduvijek malo jede, ali jede zdravo. Od voća najviše voli jabuke, i trešnje. Ostalo već moram malo kemijati, pa joj narežem dok radi nšeto pa ajde nekako pojede. Mali jede sve, i stalno je gladan, oduvijek, njega pak malo teže zasititi, kod njega pak moram paziti da ne ode u durgi ekstrem.

----------


## šafran

> Kaj fali mesu i voću? To je potpuna hrana ako se mene pita. Jedno ima vlakna, vitamine i šećere, drugo ima masti i proteine. Štoviše, ja bih radila meso s voćem.
> Da ne ispadne da se samo šalim, ozbiljno, ako dijete jede to dvoje onda mu to radi. Samo neka jede. To što neće grah, variva, griz. Pusti. Griz je precijenjen.


X

----------


## šafran

> Odrasla sam na 3-4 vrste hrane. Malo. pomalo, tijekom dvadesetih i tridesetih godina života proširila sam repertoar   . No, nema ni najmanje šanse da pojedem išta što ne volim. Zašto bih?


Moja baka je čitav život za doručak prvo popila bijelu kavu, onda udrobljeni kruh sa mlijekom. Srijedom je uvijek bila palenta, 1 x tjedno meso, jabuke od voća isključivo i dnevno čašu do dvije crnog vina. Hranila se jednolično za današnje pojmove. Doživjela je 87 godina. Znam, znam nije pravilo, ali..A kao dijete, nije bilo hrane baš, hranila se vjerojatno koma. Jaja su bila samo za svektovine neke, meso tu i tamo..od voća vjerojatno samo jabuke i ono što je raslo sezonski na drveću, ko je volio, šljive valjda i kruške i trešnje. Naranča nije bilo, a ni banana, jagoda vjerojatno samo šumske, i grođže uglavnom ono divlje, i kupine ako ih je bilo u selu.

----------


## Barbi

Ja sam bila od one djece koja ne jedu skoro ništa. Roditelji su mi pričali da sam do dobi od tri godine jela isključivo jedno jedino varivo i povremeno koricu kruha. A to varivo se nisu usudili baš svaki dan kuhati da mi se i ono ne zgadi   :Undecided:  pa onda dan, dva ne bi jela ništa pa treći dan to varivo i tako ukrug. Kad sam krenula u vrtić počela sam jesti još poneko jelo, ali otkad znam za sebe ne volim mnoga jela, neka mi baš izazivaju dizanje želuca, neka mi užasno smrde i nikakva glad ne može u meni izazvati poriv da pojedem nešto od tih jela. Unatoč tome, oduvijek sam stvarno zdrava, a i narasla sam dosta visoka. :Grin: 
I dan danas, iako sam jelovnik značajno proširila do četrdesete, svejedno sam jako izbirljiva i teška za uskladiti jelovnik s drugima.
Zato imam jako puno tolerancije kad djeca nešto ne žele i ne vole i ne sekiram se oko toga. Ja vjerujem da dijete, posebno dijete predškolske dobi, osjeća što mu i koliko treba i neće se svjesno i namjerno izgladnjivati. Ako je dijete zdravo i dobrog općeg stanja to što slabo jede ne bi me uopće uzbuđivalo.

----------


## Vrci

Kod nas u vrticu ne sile na jelo. Jedino moraju probati barem 1 zlicu,a ne da napamet odbiju 

Ma cak nemam problema da jede tih malo stvari,al nece obroke jesti sam. Il bez crtica.
Iako se stvarno trudimo.
Ako jede sam, onda mu se nakon par zlica vise ne da,dize se,i gotov obrok. Stvarno ne moze ni 3min mirno sjediti

----------


## tangerina

Mislim da ti je taj način jedenja pitanje koje bi bilo dobro riješiti, a raznolikost ostavit zasad sa strane
Ne znam koliko ste uopće pokušavali jednostavno kad je obrok, da svi sjednete za stol i svatko jede. U vrtiću jede sam, ako sam dobro skužila? Reci "od danas jedemo kao u vrtiću", ako u vrtiću imaju redare, možete i doma uvesti, stavite ubruse kao u vrtiću i lijepo svi sjednite za stol i jedite. 

Sad sam se sjetila na kojoj smo temi, ima li vrtić psihološko savjetovalište gdje bi se mogla obratiti?

----------


## Vrci

Idem doma probati unijeti red sama. Evo sad sam mu htjela dati da jede uz crtice. Nije htio, nista od ponudenog. Nema crtica.
Jest da sad place,al nemam vise snage za pregovaranja.
Ak bude gladan, trazit ce. Valjda

----------


## Vrci

Evo sad je trazio pecivo. Dala sam mu, i morao je sam pojesti pola prije crtica.

Jel to ok,ako nesto izricito nece,da mu dam alternativu? Jer i ja na volim kad se dijete sili na nesto

----------


## tangerina

OK, ja sam se malo pogubila koji ti je cilj
da nešto pojede ili da jede sam ali uz ekran ili da jede sam i bez ekrana? 
Što je bilo s drugom polovicom peciva kad si upalila TV, je li je pojeo sam ili si mu ti davala?


za ovo drugo pitanje, ja bih rekla da je odgovor definitivno da, ako dijete nešto izričito neće, ono da jednostavno nikad ne voli određenu hranu, ostaviti to sa strane i nuditi što voli. 

Drugo je ono kad pitaš ujutro dijete
 "šta ćeš za doručak?"
"ne znam"
"hoćeš kruh i sir?"
"ne"
"hoćeš pahuljice i mlijeko?"
"ne"
"hoćeš kruh i pekmez?"
"ne"

Tu onda presječem, biraj između 2-3 opcije ili ništa. Jer ponekad i to puno biranja ih zna izbezumit, kao da traže idealan doručak, a ne treba bit idealan, nego se samo treba dogodit

----------


## annie84

Meni se kosa diže na glavi kad vidim da se djeca hrane uz ekrane. Evo iskreno.
Em ga taj TV/tablet dekoncentrira ili bolje rečeno hipnotizira, em nema pojma što je pojeo, em će dijete svako hranjenje povezivat s crtićima.
Jelo je puno više od zadovoljavanja osjećaja gladi, uče se manire i pravila ponašanja, bolje rečeno pristojnost dok se jede. 
Upoznavaju se namirnice, mirisi, okusi, pravilno držanje bešteka, kako se sjedi i ponaša za stolom, a kako kad smo gotovi s jelom.
Moj je mlađi od tvog, nema ni pune dvije, ali jede obroke kad i mi, odnosno kad svi- tad i on, osim pokojeg peciva/ voćke u gradu.
I bitno mi je da se ne igra s hranom, čim počne bacat-  hvala,  dosta. Pa ako nije pojeo puno ili skoro ništa, ne silim ga. Nekad pojede onda više za ručak, nekad za međuobrok, nekad za večeru...a nekad ne. Kako koji dan.
U tvom slučaju, s obzirom na kilažu, potražila bi i stručno mišljenje- iako poznajem djecu koja su tako sitna, iako neka od te djece super jedu.

----------


## Vrci

Moj je prvo vrijeme jeo bez iceg. Crtici su dosli kad je radije bio gladan nego nesto pojeo.
Uglavnom sad znam da sam fulala. Vrijeme ne mogu vratiti. Sad zelim da jede, i jede sam. 
Ne mogu dulke tipkati trenutni

----------


## Vrci

Evo da malo pojasnim... on od rođenja nije zaintersiran za hranu. Ni za dojenje. Ni za mlijeko. Ni za dohranu. Nikad ga nije nešto fasciniralo da bi sam probao. Teško je to objasniti nekome čije dijete normalno jede i želi jesti i zainteresirano je. 
Isto tako mu je i kilaža išla, jako jako teško. Od rođenja.
Jedno vrijeme je stvarno jeo skoro sve- juhe, variva, mesa, rižu ,tjesteninu, griz, jogurte... i onda je počeo odbijati. Nema šanse. Kao što nema šanse da sjedne s nama za stol i jede. Postavimo mi njemu, on uzme 2 zalogaja i mora dalje. Ako mu kažemo da ne smije, kao i plač i onda tek uopće više ne želi jesti. Probali smo i s hranilicom uz stol, normalan stolac, njegov stolić, ma ništa ništa ne pali.

Bili smo prošle godine privatno kod jedne gastrićke, i ona se nije brinula. Malac slijedi svoju krivulju, i dan danas iako ima tak malo kila. Rekla je da ima djece koja tako zafrkavaju i nije ništa rekla da je obvezno da podhitno mičemo crtiće iz obroka. Mislim, dugo je trajao razgovor i procjena, da sad ne idem u detalje. Dobili jesmo savjete.

Danas je rekao da za doručak želi mesa i paradajza. Taj nesretni paradajz, uz sve mu ide. Ali toga nemam. Ponudila sam mu jogurt, čokolino i pecivo. Prvo je vikao da ništa neće, onda je zatražio pecivo. Sam ga je jeo, dio sjedeći uz mene, a onda je malo gledao crtiće i jeo. Crtići mu dosadili, ugasio ih, i još usput jeo to pecivo... I pojeo skoro cijelo. 

Bili smo na sistematskom, ni doktorica se nije jako zabrinajvala jer zna našu povijest. Samo su rekli da je mršav i visok.

----------


## annie84

Ne jede ni moj mlađi puno, jedino puno cica. Prije sam se opterećivala time, nudila stalno, sad to ne radim više.
Ali, on je po kilaži super za svoju dob.
Neće ti doktor reć da izbaciš crtiće jer je to stvar odgoja u koji se oni ne miješaju. To ti moraš sama odlučit. Ili ne.

----------


## annie84

Htjela sam napisat-  ne jede uvijek koliko bi trebao, ali jede. Ima dana kad jede lošije, ima dana kad jede super. Ali, to je tako.

----------


## Vrci

Evo rucak nije htio ni probati grasak s noklicama. Ali je jeo tjesteninu, s paradajz salatom. Sjedio za stolom, sam si nekad pikao na vilicu. Nekad sam piknula ja,pa njemi dala vilicu da sam stavi u usta.

Mislim da moram tako s malim stvarima i dosljedno kretati

----------


## annie84

Slažem se, vrci, samo hrabro i dosljedno dalje!

----------


## Vrci

Znaci prvo neka jede sto zeli, a da je normalno za stolom i da se hrani sam. Onda cemo dalje kad budem vidjela kako to ide.

Meni se cini da jede malo stvari,al kad se nabroji, nije bas strasno.

E i on ima jako brzu probavu, po 2 puta na dan kaka. Sve proleti kroz njega

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* moj savjet je prvo - odustani. tek kad odustanes, kad te to istinski prestane zabrinjavati, kad sve posaljes kvragu, mozes nanovo krenuti s uvodjenjem novih praksi.
mi smo prosli pakao s R u pocetku po pitanju hranjenja, a bila je skoro ispod krivulje (kad uzmemo u obzir visinu s kojom je bila u gornjih 5%., rekla bih ispod).  suza i suza sam isplakala, a bogme i ona. i danas je stravicno izbirljiva. drz se, znam da je tesko.
sad sam vidjela za kakanje. R je do nedavno kakala 5 puta na dan, sad najmanje 2.

----------


## Vrci

Od čega točno da odustanem? Za sad sam odustala od forsiranja nove hrane, ali red za jelo za stolom mora imati.  Sad bi jeo na kauču dolje, gore kod nas u boravku, na podu... ma svugdje

----------


## bubekica

> Od čega točno da odustanem? Za sad sam odustala od forsiranja nove hrane, ali red za jelo za stolom mora imati.  Sad bi jeo na kauču dolje, gore kod nas u boravku, na podu... ma svugdje


odustala u smislu -neces ne moras. zadrzala bih stvari koje su dosad bile uobicajene, ako to ne bi islo, ako bi pokusavao pomaknuti granice ne bih dopustila. jer mislim da te on non stop testira i tesko je rjesavati probleme koji su vam uhodani, ako moras jos i granice postavljati.
znaci, ono sto vam se "uhodalo" zadrzati, ako hoce - jede, nece ne mora. bez stresa i uzrujavanja. tesko mi je ovako na poslu pisati...

----------


## zutaminuta

Meso s paradajzom, imho, je kvalitetniji obrok od čokolina, peciva i jogurta.
Na tvom mjestu bih uzela papir, olovku i zapisivala što dijete voli, to mu i radila. Crtiće smjesta gasiti cijeli tv. Kad se krene plakati, zagrliš i objasniš da ne daš gledati crtiće jer je vrijeme za hranu.

----------


## pulinka

> Od čega točno da odustanem? Za sad sam odustala od forsiranja nove hrane, ali red za jelo za stolom mora imati.  *Sad bi jeo na kauču dolje, gore kod nas u boravku, na podu... ma svugdje*


Ok, "jeo bi" kao stvarno bi JEO tamo ako mu dopustiš, ili bi "jeo", tj. testirao granice?
Jer je moja starija bila takva, nije mogla da bude duže od par sekundi na jednom mestu, i da sama ima dovoljno strpljenja za više od par kašikica. 
Ali je jela puuuno bolje ako je smela da šeta po kući i jede. Ili na kauču, ili na krevetu, ili bilo gde, samo ne sedeći za stolom.
Ili ako smo je mi hranili, samo da ne mora sama. 
Ja sam je pustila tako do njenog 4. rođendana. 
Kuća mi je bila zamazana i puna mrva, stalno sam tu i tamo čistila.
I dobila sam mooore komentara o nevaspitanom i nesamostalnom detetu.

Ali mi je dete bilo prosečne težine, oko 14-15 kg, ne sećam se tačno više.
I izrasla je u dete koje savršeno samostalno i prilično pristojno jede za stolom.
Znam da moj stav nije baš popularan, ali da imam dete koje želim da ugojim, ja bi ga pustila da jede makar nogama i dubeći na glavi u krevetu, ako ga to čini srećnim i sitim. Pogotovo ako je to trogodišnjak...

----------


## Vrci

Jeo bi.  Tj. pecivo i voće nekad i jede. Šeće se, igra se autićima, i jede.
I gastrićka je rekla da to nije tako strašno, da djeca prerastu tu potrebu da jedu svugdje osim za stolom... i da stignemo kasnije to vježbati

Ali barem kod nas obroci ne traju dugo kao kod neke djece što čujem u okolini...kad ih roditelji doslovce po sat vremena hrane. Ja sam to uvijek presjekla. Il jedeš ili ne. Nemam ja živaca za tak nešto  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Prerastu? Neki ne prerastu

----------


## lavko

Slažem se s bubekicom..pusti malo.
Ostavi mu tanjur s hranom na stolu, ako pojede 3 žlice, pusti ga da ode. Pusti!
Za pol sata, dok ćeš ti raditi nešto drugo, vidjet ćeš hoće li doći po još koju žlicu.
Ja svojoj u tim slučajevima kažem - ok, hoćeš da ostavim an stolu a ćeš ti poslije? Ako se ohladi, ona ne pojede, maknem.

Pusti.

Izdrži.

POlako.

----------


## lavko

Ovo je jedan zgodan tekst koji bi ti mogao pomoći:
*"Deci je svet zasnovan na kontroli i moći*
Zapitajte se, na trenutak, kako izgleda svet iz perspektive mališana. Oni ne mogu da biraju šta će raditi, šta će jesti, gde će ići itd. Roditelji kontrolišu svaki njihov pokret. Zbog toga oni smatraju da se sve odvija zahvaljujući kontrolisanju i zbog toga će pokušati da i sami steknu moć – odbijaće određenu odeću i vrstu hrane, odbijaće da odu na spavanje kada im se kaže i sl. Zbog svega toga, dr Klajn predlaže da se deci omogući privid kontrole. Naime, ukoliko im obuvamo cipele koje uvek odbijaju da nose, počećemo to s pitanjem da li želi prvo da obuje levu ili desnu. Važno je da se detetu ponudi više opcija i da ono stekne makar minimalnu moć."

Izvor: http://www.mojpedijatar.co.rs/saveti-doktorke-klajn-kako-razumeti-malisane-uzrasta-od-2-5-godina/

----------


## Vrci

Evo nekim cudom i danas sam jeo. Rucak jeo za stolom s nama,bez crtica.
Ali je s tanjura pojeo samo paradajz,meso ne.
Pa sam se zakacila s muzem koji ga silio i na meso,a ja ne. Dobije obrok,neka bira sto od toga hoce. Nesto bude valjda pojeo

Svida mi se kad je za stolom s nama  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Evo nekim cudom i danas sam jeo. Rucak jeo za stolom s nama,bez crtica.
> Ali je s tanjura pojeo samo paradajz,meso ne.
> Pa sam se zakacila s muzem koji ga silio i na meso,a ja ne. Dobije obrok,neka bira sto od toga hoce. Nesto bude valjda pojeo
> 
> Svida mi se kad je za stolom s nama


nadam se da ste tu raspravu proveli nakon rucka, van dometa usiju djeteta...

----------


## Vrci

Jesmo,uvijek pazimo da pred njim ne raspravljamo.

Mene moji nisu silili jesti,bila jesam mrsava do puberteta. Mm je njegova mama silila, i isto je bio kost i koza dok nije dosao u zg na studij.
A ja sad jedem vise stvari nego on

----------


## bubekica

> Jesmo,uvijek pazimo da pred njim ne raspravljamo.
> 
> Mene moji nisu silili jesti,bila jesam mrsava do puberteta. Mm je njegova mama silila, i isto je bio kost i koza dok nije dosao u zg na studij.
> A ja sad jedem vise stvari nego on


rjesit cete to sve, samo strpljivo i budite njezni prema sebi. 
jutros dok sam imala onih pola sata vremena biti sama s vlastitim mislima sam se prisjecala svojih trauma iz vrtica po pitanju hrane i rasplakala se kad sam sjetila sto smo sve ispokusavali s R kad je stigla.

----------


## šafran

> Ovo je jedan zgodan tekst koji bi ti mogao pomoći:
> *"Deci je svet zasnovan na kontroli i moći*
> Zapitajte se, na trenutak, kako izgleda svet iz perspektive mališana. Oni ne mogu da biraju šta će raditi, šta će jesti, gde će ići itd. Roditelji kontrolišu svaki njihov pokret. Zbog toga oni smatraju da se sve odvija zahvaljujući kontrolisanju i zbog toga će pokušati da i sami steknu moć – odbijaće određenu odeću i vrstu hrane, odbijaće da odu na spavanje kada im se kaže i sl. Zbog svega toga, dr Klajn predlaže da se deci omogući privid kontrole. Naime, ukoliko im obuvamo cipele koje uvek odbijaju da nose, počećemo to s pitanjem da li želi prvo da obuje levu ili desnu. Važno je da se detetu ponudi više opcija i da ono stekne makar minimalnu moć."
> 
> Izvor: http://www.mojpedijatar.co.rs/saveti-doktorke-klajn-kako-razumeti-malisane-uzrasta-od-2-5-godina/


Ovo bi mogla potvrditi iz vlastitog iskustva, iako nikad nisam pročitala niti jednu knjigu o odgoju djece, vodim se naprosto zdravim razumom i osjećajem. Promatram puno svoje, puno razmišljam o njima, i dajem im puno slobode, osim u doslovce dva slučaja, ponašanje bez respekta prema svim živim bićima i maniri. Tu nema puno kompromisa. ostalo rješavamo u hodu i nisam opterećena sa time da me moja djeca moraju slušati i činiti upravo ono što ja od njih zahtjevam. Potićem da, ali upravo ovo gore citirano. Moja cura nikad ne bi svirala klavir i gitaru, da sam kao prvo ptiala je da li ona to želi (mala je bila kad je počela), ili da sam je kao drugo silila na to, i rekla ti to moraš. Od svega ne bi bilo ništa. Da je bilo lako nije, ali nakon godine i pol osvojila je prvu nagradu na regionalnom natjecanju i puca mala pišulja od ponosa, jer ona misli da je to sve njena zasluga. Naravno da samo naša učiteljica i ja znamo da je to prije svega moja zasluga u ovoj dobi, ali ne pada mi na pamet to ikad djetetu spomenuti, pošto to nisam poticala i radila i radim radi sebe, već radi nje.

----------


## šafran

I da slažem se da ljudi općenito, recimo ljudska vrsta teže kontroli i dominaciji. Vječna borba ko je gori, a ko doli, tko je u pravu, a tko u krivu. čija riječ ima veću ili manju težinu, tko zna više, a tko manje, pa normlano da to prenosimo čak zapravo i nesjvesno na svoje potmostvo. To je tako, teško se oduprijeti, ali malo po malo, korak tu korak tamo, pa nekako ide.

----------


## Jadranka

Ma kakva borba za dominaciju. Dijete ne jede jer nije gladno (toliko da mu to smeta), a nije gladno jer malo jede. Ja bi mu kombinovanim metodama Pulinkr i Zute minute bildala apetit - svaki dan iznova dok ne projede. Bilo zbog metoda, bilo zbog odrastanja  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Naravno da je i stvar kontrole..pa što misliš da je dijete samo želudac koji se napuni kad je gladan. Da je barem tako jednostavno. 
Ne znamo što je točno kod Vrci ali uzeti u obzir obiteljsku dinamiku.

----------


## Jadranka

Haha... definitivno ne mislim da je dijete zeludac. Al da, mislim da ne jede jer nije gladan. A ne jer se bori s roditeljima za kontrolu. Pa nisu djeca bas tako komplicirana. Uglavnom.

----------


## Vrci

Pa cesto imam osjecaj da uopce nije gladan... 
Danas je doruckovao kajganu. Jer je bila uz paradjz . Njemu valjda sve moram uz paradajz davati :D

----------


## jelena.O

Tak je i moj veliki jeo sve uz paradajz i bananu

----------


## Vrci

Do kad?  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

S bananom od početka do hrane do 13-14mj,onda je preko na paradajz, recimo do nekih 2-3godine

----------


## ellica

Vrci ti se prvo moras sama sa sobom dogovoriti sto je tebi bitno i sto ti zelis.I ako tako odlucis onda se toga drzati.
Moje dijete definitivno spada u selektivne jedace.Sto se tice rucka ona ga osim juhu ne jede.Ona nema klasican rucak.
Rucak ne zvace i nema te sile ,gladi i sl.koja bi nju natjerala da pojede nesto.Nit ne proba.
Isto sam pisala da od rodenja ne jede,nit ju zanima.
Ja sam bila vise puta kod gastro i psihologa.Sitna je i dinamitna.
Takva je.
Iako ima sitnih pomaka u odnosu na prije.
Jede uglavnom u hranilici s nama.Nekad uz crtic nekad bez.
Mene recimo crtici uopce ne uzrujavaju.
Nekad jede sama,nekad ne.
Njoj je jelo beskrajno dosadno.
Nikad nije probala salate,ne jede meso,rizu,mlince,variva......
U biti lakse mi je napisati sto jede.
Na puno toga joj se dize zeludac.
Unatoc tome je zdrava.
Cokolino mi tecimo uopce ne spada u namirnicu koju bi nudila,krafne,fritule i sl.
Kod djece koja malo jede mislim da je ipak vazno i sto.pojedu  :Smile: 
Mi jedemo pekmez od sipka,maslac,abc.Kruh i inacice istog.Jogurt,zobene,proso.Svo voce,suho voce,jaja,krem ,bistre,juhe,poprcke od raznog povrca Orasasto.
Spinat,blitvu-u smiksanoj verziji s povrcem.
Imas puno home made keksica,coksi,cak i zele bonbona koje mozes raditi.Zdravi su i debljaju.
Chia pudinga.
Moja ima 13,5kg.Visina oko 96mislim.
I da u vrticu nije jela nista osim voca.2tjedna je samo isla.

----------


## Vrci

Omg kako mi dignuo zivac... Urla jer sam mu dala da proba bombon (kupila sam one vitaminske neke,tek da proba). Nema sanse teoretske,nece ni liznut.

Majke mi ludo dijete,vecina zica bombone...

I onda popizdim kad negdje procitam "kod nas se jede svi il nitko, nema biranja i dizanja od stola i nema da kazu ne". Dala bih mu malo ovakvo dijete pa da vidim pametovanje


Inace dajem mu vitaminski sirup i vidim da mu se pojacao malo apetit

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pratim. Imam dva nejedača. Živjeli bi na glupostima. Eto sad sjede nad tanjurom juhe. Potrajat će

Poslano sa mog MHA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## Vrci

Moj nema sanse da sjedi :mrgeen:

Kad ga pitam sto je jeo u vrticu: kruh i caj. Kruh, ne jogurt. Juhu.
I to ne jedan dan, svaki dan nesto od toga.

Al od sirupa mu se pojacao apetit, dosta pojede kad dode doma (ceka ga meso, paradajz, tjestenina, pa jede bananu, grozde, keksom se zasladi)

----------


## LolaMo

Joj Vrci suosjećam.
Tak i moj nije htio probati sladoled..ma mislim wtf..drugoj djeci se mora branit.
A jedno ljeto, kad smo bili u hotelu gdje je za večeru švedski stol, dala sam mu da sam izabere kaj bi jeo. Tak vele stručnjaci jel..ja sam mu bila spremna dozvoliti da jede bilo što što si odabere, pa makar kruh ili kolače.
I stvarno je bio bogat taj švedski stol.. i on je hodao, hodao, obilazio, gledao i na kraju veli JA BI TO! 
I prstom pokaže na krišku naranče koja je bila ukras na nekoj tacni

----------


## Vrci

I onda budi smiren jel...
Ja pred njim ne posizim, maknem se. Al nekad je stvarno tesko.

U vrticu se nekad rasplace kad teta zamoli da proba barem 1 zalogaj neceg. Ne sile ga, samo pitaju

----------


## Jadranka

> Al od sirupa mu se pojacao apetit, dosta pojede kad dode doma (ceka ga meso, paradajz, tjestenina, pa jede bananu, grozde, keksom se zasladi)


Izvrsno! Samo tako naprijed!

----------


## majola

Vrci mene zanima koji sirup mu davas. imam i ja jednog doma, a vec mu je skoro osam godina... jako slabo jede

----------


## Vrci

Trenutno smo na Medex Multivitamin Junior sirupu. Probala već par vrsta, ovaj mu je trenutno dobar i očito mu malo podignuo apetit, primijeti se

----------


## Jadranka

Ja bi mu jos dala neki fini kolac umjesto... hehe... pa kad mu naraste apetit, natrag na nesto zdravije  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Neće. Pljuje, ako već otvori usta.

Jedino od kolača što je ikad jeo je bila krema od rođendanske torte. Za 3. rođendan.
A stalno mu ponuđeno

----------


## Vrci

Ne mogu, ima 3godine i mjesec dana...i opet 12.3 kile. U 2 tj druga bolest, i s 13 kg se srozao i ne vraća se.
Ne znam niti jedno drugo tako lagano dijete. Svaki obrok nam je ili ucjena, ili uvjeravanje, ili zabava. On kao da ne osjeća potrebu za jelom.
Prije sam se barem tješila da je zdrav, ali zadnjih par mjeseci svakih tjedan-dva-tri neka bolest.

Mene duša boli što je to takav problem i stvarno ne znam...pustila bih da ga sam zaključi i proba, bez da bilo što ja nudim. Ali kako pustiti dijete od 12 kila da gladuje? I ovak je ko perce, i kost i koža...

----------


## lavko

A da odete nekom psihologu čisto na procjenu? Da vidi gdje bi mogao biti razlog...

----------


## Vrci

A valjda tamo u savjetovalištu ima nešto takvo. 
Ne znam, toliko mi se toga skupilo zadnjih dana, plus sad još on i ta kilaža, ne mogu više  :Sad:

----------


## lavko

Nisam uhvatila o kakvom savjetovalištu se radi ali kakvo god, odi. 
Činiš mi se dosta pod stresom i mislim da bi i tebi i njemu koristilo čuti stručnu osobu.

----------


## Lili75

nisam pohvatala o kakvom savjetovalištu se radi?
pls napiši tu ili na pp.

----------


## Vrci

Sad više nisam ni živčana, nego samo tužna... meni stvarno žao gledati ga takvog mršavog, i ne znam više kako da mu pomognem malo. Sad mi tu kuri preko 39, još mi je manja mrvica...

Jučer je prvi puta u životu probao palačinku. Uz ucjenu. Pojeo trećinu smotane. I to jedva. Kad nekom u RL opisujem kako nam je teško, nitko ne kuži. Još su mi najbolji oni "kod nas se jede što se skuha, nema dizanja od stola". Hm da, lako tako s prosječnim djetetom, iako mi ovaj drugi dio s nedizanjem stvarno bude brrrr

----------


## Vrci

Jedino sam naišla na ovo
http://www.poliklinika-helena.hr/nas...jima-hranjenja
A i prije smo bili kod njih, isto kod gastrićke

----------


## lavko

Nemoj se ljutiti, meni to sve ne zvuči u toj mjeri strašno kao tebi.
Ali da nije lako, nije.
Ajde vidi u Heleni ali ako je sve u redu s nalazima, popricaj s psihologom.

----------


## Jadranka

Vrci, drzite se! mislim da je svakako dobra ideja da odete u savjetovaliste. 

No do tad, to sto ne jede sad kad ima 39 je sasvim normalno... a i prije koji tjedan si rekla da mu se popravio apetit... mozda ipak ide na bolje (bolest na stranu).

----------


## Vrci

Ja iskreno ne znam niti jedno dijete koje ima 3 godine i 12 kila. Plus svi komentari kako je mršav. Plus što ne možemo otići nikud van jesti jer od takve hrane on 90% ne bi jeo.
Koliko je život lakši kad dijete normalno jede...

Jadranka, popravio mu se, i onda od tada bile 2 runde bolesti - crijevna viroza, 7 dana pauze i sad ovo. I tako stalno, kad dođemo na gore, uvijek, ali uvijek dođe bolest i padnemo puno

----------


## Vrci

Možda jesam večeras malo nesuvisla, ali baš me ovo neugodno iznenadilo jer je između temperatura jeo.
Plus offtopic što već mjesec i pol nisam dobila mengu, a spremam se u FET, i sve mi se nekako skupilo i valjda kulminiralo.

Plus strana je što se pedijatrica ne brine - još. Samo je pitala jel izbirljiv i komentirala da stvarno je mršav.

----------


## Ginger

Vrci, moja ima 3 godine i 4 mjeseca - 13 kg
jedva
ne voli bas jesti, ali ona jede svasta, samo u malim kolicinama
doduse, slatko voli, ali joj ogranicavam
kad je jesenas krenula u vrtic, nije imala niti 12 kila (mislim cak 11,5)
ali tamo rado jede (osim cokolina) i tamo je nabila ovu kilu
i srednja mi je bila takva, oguglala sam 
objema moram suzavati tajice  :Rolling Eyes: 
i da, svaka viroza sroza kilazu pa opet ispocetka
i tak....samo da te malo utjesim, nemam neki  posebno pametan savjet
kad je bolestan, bitno je da dovoljno pije, jelo je u drugom planu
a kad je zdrav, daj mu jesti sto voli 
sto ne znaci da toga mora pojesti u velikim kolicinama

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Moja ce za mjesec dana napuniti 4 godine, a mislim da ima 12, mozda 13 kg. Tj., uopce ne razmisljam o tome pa ju nisam vagala sto godina, a prije par mjeseci je imala oko 12. Najmanja je u vrticu, neka su djeca doslovce za glavu veca od nje, dodje im do ramena.
Al ja sam to prosla s malim, koji sad sa 7 god. ima 20-21kg, pa s njom niti ne razmisljam o tome previse. Bitno mi je da pojedu nesto, al ne uzrujavam se. Da se njih pita, jeli bi srijedom i nedjeljom, ostalo vrijeme "nisu gladni". Kad jedu, to doslovce mozes na prste nabrojati zalogaje. Eto bas palacinke - on pojede jednu, ona pola ili trecinu. I to ne kao desert, nego kao jedini obrok par sati nakon proslog obroka.

Samo polako, bit ce ok.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

P.S. A kad dodjemo u goste, na rodjendan i sl. od zaigranosti tek nista ne jedu. Pitaju me "sto ce oni jesti", ja uvijek odgovorim "oni ne jedu"  :Grin: .

----------


## Vrci

Hvala cure, lakše mi kad čujem da ima iste kategorije djece kao on...
On ima manje kila, al po visini je prosjek, ili čak malo viši. Pa se baš ističe mršavost.

----------


## Jadranka

Moj od kako je bio beba ima dosta kila za svoje godine - po onitm tablicama je izmedju 70 i 90 percentile. Al visine ima jos i vise... Debelo je iznad 100-tog percentila (makar ne znam po kome su radili te tablice, po Dalmatincima/Hercegovcima sigurno nisu) - tako da je sve u svemu pravi mrsavko i ja bi zaista rekla da on za svoju visinu nije dovoljno jeo. Al u zadnje vrijeme jede poprilicno vise nego prije, rekla bih cak i 50% vise - napokon je i obrascice dobio  :Smile:  

Evo sto je nama pomoglo za otvaranje apetita (mozda bude stogod korisno)
- bez prisiljavanja na jelo - oces, super, neces, ne moras 
- al, ako ne pojede skoro nista il pojede slabo (po mojoj procjeni), ja jako brzo (za sat vremena recimo), nudim ponovo nesto drugo i po mogucnosti kaloricno, recimo pancetu, a u mene moze i cokolada il sladoled  :Smile:  
- kuham ono sto voli skoro svaki dan, a kad prestane volit (a prestane, dosadi mu), onda predjem na nesto drugo sto voli 
- crveno meso - ne skodi povecat zeljezo 
- i mozda najvaznije, puno vremena vani na zraku, pod puno mislim bar 2-3 sata svaki dan - nista ne dize apetit kao sat vremena skakanja po trampolinu

----------


## zutaminuta

Zar nisi rekla da hoće jesti meso i paradajz? Pa neka voli samo te dvije stvari ja bih mu tog nudila koliko god hoće, samo da pojede, napuni želudac dok se nije stisnuo skroz.

----------


## ellica

Vrci Helena je odlicna,kao i dr.Jaklin  :Smile: Jucer sam razgovarala s njom ,ali osim pretraga da se izkljuce eventualne alergije,bolesti-neces nista novo saznati.
Kod nje moja frendica ide cije dijete ima 3god i 2mj i nepunih 12kg.Zdravo,mrsavo,izbirljivo.
Meni je jucer rekla(kuri pa smo isli,ali isla sam i radi nejela i miksanja hrane).
Naoreduje,dobro izgleda,kks je savrsena.To su takva djeca.Raspon namirnica koji jede joj je dovoljan....
Meni isto baci u ocaj jer padne po pol kg u bolesti jer ne jede nista,a pije na kapaljku.

----------


## Lili75

> Moj od kako je bio beba ima dosta kila za svoje godine - po onitm tablicama je izmedju 70 i 90 percentile. Al visine ima jos i vise... *Debelo je iznad 100-tog percentila (makar ne znam po kome su radili te tablice, po Dalmatincima/Hercegovcima sigurno nisu)* - tako da je sve u svemu pravi mrsavko i ja bi zaista rekla da on za svoju visinu nije dovoljno jeo. Al u zadnje vrijeme jede poprilicno vise nego prije, rekla bih cak i 50% vise - napokon je i obrascice dobio


na boldano  :lool:

----------


## j-la

Vrci u periodima kad nije bolestan, je l te brine količina ili izbor namirnica koje jede?

Ne znam da je moja pojela kuhan kupus. Sad ne jede karfiol, brokulu, niti ijedno termički obrađeno povrće. Crveno meso samo mljeveno, piletinu dobro raskuhanu. Ne voli kašastu hranu, tipa čokolina, zdrobljenog keksa, zobene kaše. Palačinke ne jede, samo nekad kad vidi da joj vršnjaci jedu. Kolače i torte ne jede, pojest će samo ako joj kažemo da je rođendanska i na toj torti mora vidjet svjećice.

Kao što vidiš, i moja je ograničena u izboru. Prilagodili smo joj se. Prošli januar, sa 2 godine i 9 mjeseci je imala 12,6 kg. I nekad u jesen je počela malo više jesti.

Ovo ti pišem da ti ukažem da nije sve tako crno. I moja je imala periode kad je živjela na par zalogaja cijele dane.

----------


## saf

Mojoj curki koja sad ima 8 god. je nedavno na pregledu na Srebrnjaku dr. u nalaz napisala "slabije uhranjena".....
Klinci joj znaju govoriti da je štrkljava i premršava, a ona sasvim normalno dijete. 
Od kad je beba bila uvijek na sredini one krivulje i ne baš oduševljena hranom.

Imala je od malena periode kad je jela više ili manje, tako i sad.
Salate nikakve vrste neće jesti, ali jede čušpajze i ja zadovoljna. 
Hoću reći ne bi se ja puno oko toga uzbuđivala, neka jede što voli iako bi mi nekad da je to raznovrsnije i u većoj količini,
ali i to se mijenja.

----------


## lavko

> Ja iskreno ne znam niti jedno dijete koje ima 3 godine i 12 kila. Plus svi komentari kako je mršav. Plus što ne možemo otići nikud van jesti jer od takve hrane on 90% ne bi jeo.
> Koliko je život lakši kad dijete normalno jede...


Vrci, ja mislim da mi svi znamo mršavu djecu, ja imam mršavo dijete, i ta djeca rastu, igraju se, sretna su. Pomalo mi se čini da tebe muče ove popularne kalsifikacije i kategorizacije..zaboravi to. Dijete nije tablica. Nemoj ga davit s tom hranom, daj mu slobodu. Dijete nema puno slobode kad razmisliš, ali hranjenje, kakanje, piškenje, spavanje su njegovi i daj mu to. Kada mu daš prostora, bit će ti uahvalan. Ovako može samo zamrziti hranu a to može odvesti u poremećaj prehrane (upravo se liječim od jednog). 
Nitko bolestan ne jede. Pa ja ovako proždrljiva ne mogu jest kad sam bolesna. Moja u tjedan dana bolesti pojede 2 tanjur ajuhe.
A i gledaj kontinuitet - ne možeš očajavati zbog nejela u doba prehlade...to ruši statistiku. Gledaj u globalu.

I to kaj neće sve - pa mi imamo bolonjez najmanje 2 put tjedno!

----------


## j-la

Lavko potpisujem te od prve do zadnje riječi. Mislila sam i ja to isto ali ne znam kao ti napisati  :Smile: .
Mi imamo grah dva puta sedmicno, a na drugu sedmicu pitu sa sirom.

----------


## ellica

Lavko i meni fali rijeci da to ovako lijepo srocim kao ti  :Smile: 
Potpisujem  :Wink:

----------

